# Fiorentina-Milan: domenica 23 agosto, ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2015)

Fiorentina-Milan, domenica 23 agosto 2015 ore 20.45.

Prima giornata di Serie A 2015-2016.

Fiorentina- Milan partita in programma domenica 23 agosto 2015 alle ore 20.45.

La gare dello scorso campionato sono terminate 1-1 a Milano e 2-1 per la Fiorentina a Firenze. 

Nel secondo post gli highlights della gara di ritorno del campionato 2014/2015.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle 20.45 di domenica 23 agosto.

A seguire, tutte le news, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la partita.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2015)

Gli highlights dell'ultima gara


----------



## pennyhill (17 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente.


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

A sorpresa, potrebbero giocare sia Rodrigo Ely sia Romagnoli.
La formazione dovrebbe essere la stessa vista ieri (pure in caso di nuovi acquisti), tranne per la fascia destra dove Calabria, De Sciglio e Abate sono in ballottaggio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

Confermerei tutti in blocco, farei un pensierino solo per inserire Poli al posto di Bonaventura.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Confermerei tutti in blocco, farei un pensierino solo per inserire Poli al posto di Bonaventura.



Ma anche no, Poli non ha fatto una singola cosa bella ieri.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Agosto 2015)

La Fiorentina è sembrata una delle squadre più in forma in questo pre-campionato.
Ci aspetta il primo test realmente impegnativo, che conta.
Possiamo vincere, pareggiare o perdere, ma vorrei vedere una squadra che intraprendesse la strada del gioco.
L'anno scorso partimmo a razzo e finimmo a c...


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, Poli non ha fatto una singola cosa bella ieri.



è uno dei più in forma, ha fatto un bel precampionato


nonostante in assoluto io non lo gradisca molto


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo di non cominciare a lasciare punti per strada


----------



## Dany20 (18 Agosto 2015)

Inizio difficile. 2 squadre che si equivalgono. Speriamo di partire col piede giusto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Speriamo di non cominciare a lasciare punti per strada



Io un bel pareggio non lo schiferei


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io un bel pareggio non lo schiferei



Insomma, cominciamo subito con uno spirito vincente


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi questa benedetta partita. Accetto un pareggio ma solo se la Fiorentina si dimostra fortissimissima


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina è sembrata una delle squadre più in forma in questo pre-campionato.
> Ci aspetta il primo test realmente impegnativo, che conta.
> *Possiamo vincere, pareggiare o perdere*, ma vorrei vedere una squadra che intraprendesse la strada del gioco.
> L'anno scorso partimmo a razzo e finimmo a c...


Su questo non avevo dubbi


----------



## Aragorn (18 Agosto 2015)

Tutti dicono che siamo una squadra da 6°/7° posto e che i centrocampi di Lazio, Napoli e Fiorentina pisciano in testa al nostro. Aggiungiamo il fatto che i violacei, viste le amichevoli, sono entrati in forma molto in fretta. Giochiamo in trasferta. Insomma, viste le premesse, direi che il pareggio non sarebbe da buttare. Ovvio poi che la bontà o meno di un risultato dipende soprattutto dal modo in cui esso matura, ma di questo, per evidenti motivi, se ne può parlare solo a partita conclusa.


----------



## pablog1585 (18 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> è uno dei più in forma, ha fatto un bel precampionato
> 
> 
> nonostante in assoluto io non lo gradisca molto



È lento in maniera assurda x il modo di giocare del serbo è controproducente


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

Poli titolare alla prima di campionato mi ricorda quando 2 anni anni fà segnò a Verona e da lì cominciò il disagio totale.
Io per sicurezza non lo farei nemmeno entrare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Agosto 2015)

Credo che sia una delle partite più importanti delle ultime tre stagioni, ci dirà se abbiamo possibilità di ritornare a un livello accettabile o se proseguiremo nel nulla


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Insomma, cominciamo subito con uno spirito vincente



è chiaro che tolte roma e Juve tutte le altre partite, casa o trasferta, le vinceremo


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che arrivi questa benedetta partita. Accetto un pareggio ma solo se la Fiorentina si dimostra fortissimissima



Io son appena tornato da Firenze e li sono tutti belli carichi, anche loro molto curiosi di capire fin da subito che Fiorentina sarà. E' una gara tra due squadre che hanno cambiato tantissimo quindi una vera e propria incognita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Vincere o morire, per me la Fiorentina sarà un grosso bluff questa stagione, quindi non regaliamo punti come da nostra abitudine.


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2015)

Finirà in pareggio. La nostra rosa è da massimo 4°posto, anche in virtù del fatto che non giocheremo coppe europee. Confermerei la difesa in blocco di ieri sera, con forse il ballottaggio mexes/ely, e il centrocampo (de jong vertice basso, con jack e bertolacci mezzali). Per quanto riguarda l'attacco ovviamente titolari bacca e luiz adriano, mentre dietro le punte sarei indeciso tra honda e suso ( menez è ancora troppo fuori forma). Speriamo di trovare una squadra affamata che presserà continuamente. Non m'interessa il palleggio con quei fabbri in mezzo al campo, ma pretendo corsa da cavalli e movimenti senza palla intelligenti


----------



## kolao95 (18 Agosto 2015)

Anche per me sarà una sfida tosta, tra due squadre che vogliono dimostrare sin da subito di poter fare una buona stagione. Prevedo un 1-1 finale o addirittura un 2-2.


----------



## Tobi (19 Agosto 2015)

2 pretese: Vincere, non prendere Gol.
Questa fiorentina è imbarazzante


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 2 pretese: Vincere, non prendere Gol.
> Questa fiorentina è imbarazzante



Hanno battuto il Barcellona. Non si può pensare di dominarli a Firenze


----------



## Black (19 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Hanno battuto il Barcellona. Non si può pensare di dominarli a Firenze



eh ma noi abbiamo vinto il trofeo Tim e superato il Perugia...

scherzi a parte prevedo un pari


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente si ricomincia a fare sul serio col campionato! E oltretutto domani (causa mio compleanno),venerdì e sabato sono impegnata,quindi questa partita domenica sera mi è congeniale! Spero al di là del risultato di vedere un gioco,poi ovviamente non mi dispiacerebbe vincere ed evitare di lasciare già punti per strada.Ma credo sia una partita davvero a sorpresa.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Spero di vedere:

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Ely Romagnoli Antonelli
Montolivo De Jong Bonaventura
Honda
Bacca Luiz Adriano

Comunque la vinceremo sul 2-1, più o meno, se non 2-0.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Agosto 2015)

Vincere. Punto.


----------



## gheorghehagi (19 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Credo che sia una delle partite più importanti delle ultime tre stagioni, ci dirà se abbiamo possibilità di ritornare a un livello accettabile o se proseguiremo nel nulla



non ci dirà niente invece...in quanto il campionato inizia troppo presto e molte squadre non sono ancora in condizione...


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

Bisogna vincere e basta.


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Spero di vedere:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio Ely Romagnoli Antonelli
> ...



Montolivo???


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Probabilissima:

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio Ely Romagnoli Antonelli
Bonaventura De Jong Bertolaso
Honda
Bacca Adriano


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Montolivo???



Pur di non mettere Bertolacci...


----------



## VonVittel (20 Agosto 2015)

Quest'anno la Fiorentina sarà un flop secondo me, ma abbiamo la solita fortuna di affrontarli all'inizio, quando sono in gran forma e c'è grande entusiasmo. Tante incognite su questa partita, e forse per questa ragione è un match che temo molto


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Quest'anno la Fiorentina sarà un flop secondo me, ma abbiamo la solita fortuna di affrontarli all'inizio, quando sono in gran forma e c'è grande entusiasmo. Tante incognite su questa partita, e forse per questa ragione è un match che temo molto



La penso esattamente allo stesso modo. La fiorentina e' poca roba ma adesso hanno condizione ed entusiasmo.
Affrontarli piu' tardi ci avrebbe facilitato molto


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2015)

La formazione sarà quasi sicuramente la stessa della coppa Italia. 

Unici dubbi: Desci, Ely, Bonaventura per Mexes, Abate, Poli.

Gli altri nove sono sicuri del posto, questi tre se la giocano in settimana, chi sta meglio scende in campo.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Affrontarli piu' tardi ci avrebbe facilitato molto



Io la penso al contrario: la Fiorentina per ora è incompleta e deve comprare diversi giocatori e inoltre Sousa è alla prima partita nel nostro campionato, meglio affrontarli ieri.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Agosto 2015)

Partiremo bene nel primo tempo, ma non so se saremo capaci di gestirla e portarla a casa.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Agosto 2015)

partita da vincere! Forza Milan e speriamo di vedere un bel milan! 

io giocherei così:

Diego Lopez, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Ely, Antonelli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura, Honda, Bacca, Luiz Adriano....


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Ely, Antonelli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura, Honda, Bacca, Luiz Adriano....



In questo momento credo che questi siano i titolari. Con il Perugia ha voluto testare la formazione che nel 99% dei casi partirà dall'inizio a Firenze.
All'anno scorso vincemmo contro la Lazio alla prima di campionato, ma rivedendola col senno di poi si poteva capire quale delle 2 sarebbe potuta andare più lontana dell'altra, nonostante la sconfitta.
Bisogna iniziare col piede giusto sia sul piano dei risultati che del gioco. Di settimana in settimana si devono vedere miglioramenti sensibili. Non si può pretendere un calcio champagne perché non abbiamo i giocatori in grado di proporlo, ma abbiamo una rosa comunque in grado di produrre un calcio anche discretamente tecnico e non quell'aborto calcistico inzaghiano della scorsa stagione, che non auguro nemmeno al peggior nemico.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:

(4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez, Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Bacca*


----------



## kYMERA (20 Agosto 2015)

Leggevo di un possibile ballottaggio De Sciglio - Abate. Credo che il resto della squadra sia quella comunque.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez, Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Bacca*



*Sarà Valeri l'arbitro di Fiorentina-Milan.*


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Leggevo di un possibile ballottaggio De Sciglio - Abate. Credo che il resto della squadra sia quella comunque.



Unici dubbi Abate-Desci e Bonaventura-Poli.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Unici dubbi Abate-Desci e Bonaventura-Poli.



Bonaventura senza dubbio: deve rifarsi una verginità agli occhi dell'allenatore.
Se buca, andrà sul mercato come tutti gli altri.
Credo farà la partita della vita...


----------



## kolao95 (20 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Bonaventura senza dubbio: deve rifarsi una verginità agli occhi dell'allenatore.
> Se buca, andrà sul mercato come tutti gli altri.
> Credo farà la partita della vita...



Segnatevelo: Jack segna domenica.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez, Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Bacca*



ancora una volta la migliore possibile  forza milan


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez, Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Bacca*



Per me De Sciglio gioca, la gazzetta è abbastanza inaffidabile nelle formazioni


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez, Abate, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Bacca*



Abate non ha quasi mai giocato in questo precampionato, penso parte De Sciglio titolare. Forse ho anche un dubbio su Ely-Mexes


----------



## Jaqen (20 Agosto 2015)

Oggi Pellegatti diceva che l'unico dubbio era tra De Scoglio e Abate ma probabilmente giocherà De Sciglio


----------



## Love (20 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Oggi Pellegatti diceva che l'unico dubbio era tra De Scoglio e Abate ma probabilmente giocherà De Sciglio



io spero sia l'anno di de sciglio...speriamo bene ...anche perchè penso che il suo ruolo sia terzino dx e non sx...


----------



## Aragorn (20 Agosto 2015)

La Fiorentina ha ben figurato con Chelsea e Barca, ma è anche vero che stiamo parlando di una squadra che deve ancora vincere una partita ufficiale e una che ha pigliato nove gol in tre partite. In ogni caso mi piacciono i climi disfattisti, temo più le partite in cui siamo super favoriti.


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Abate non ha quasi mai giocato in questo precampionato, penso parte De Sciglio titolare. Forse ho anche un dubbio su Ely-Mexes



Anche secondo me de sciglio gioca sicuro mentre il ballottaggio e' tra Ely e Mexes


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo: Jack segna domenica.



Magari, io mi fido molto di Jack

Forza ragazzi! dobbiamo iniziare con i 3 punti


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2015)

Non avrebbe senso escludere Ely. Fin'ora non ha sbagliato e quindi merita fiducia


----------



## J&B (21 Agosto 2015)

Non dobbiamo porci limiti,possiamo vincere (o perdere) ovunque.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

Comunque la Fiorentina lì davanti sta vivendo una situazione caotica: Manca un esterno sinistro titolare, Joaquin, che è l'esterno destro titolare, se ne dovrebbe tornare in Spagna. Dobbiamo approfittarne!


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

Ha senso confermare la stessa formazione di Lunedi', e sicuramente sarà cosi'. Oh ragazzi speriamo di partire forte, sarebbe importante almeno nn perdere giocando bene...


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Sono fiduciosissimo per questa partita. La Fiorentina è pochissima rosa e i nostri due là davanti hanno molta fame.

Comunque ho lanciato una piccola sfida per tutti qui, date un'occhiata, si cercano volontari :
http://www.milanworld.net/andrea-bertolacci-vt29682-21.html?posted=1#post793862


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono fiduciosissimo per questa partita. La Fiorentina è pochissima rosa e i nostri due là davanti hanno molta fame.
> 
> Comunque ho lanciato una piccola sfida per tutti qui, date un'occhiata, si cercano volontari :
> http://www.milanworld.net/andrea-bertolacci-vt29682-21.html?posted=1#post793862



L'accetterei io, ma ho già detto che la mette Jack.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono fiduciosissimo per questa partita. La Fiorentina è pochissima rosa e i nostri due là davanti hanno molta fame.
> 
> Comunque ho lanciato una piccola sfida per tutti qui, date un'occhiata, si cercano volontari :
> http://www.milanworld.net/andrea-bertolacci-vt29682-21.html?posted=1#post793862



cito la mia stessa firma
_L'importante nel tifare è avere ragione
Limitarsi a tifare la propria squadra a quanto pare è un disonore se sei nel torto 

_è così difficile remare tutti dalla stessa parte e sostenere il Milan invece che pensare a chi ha torto o ragione riguardo a un giocatore o chicchessia?


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> cito la mia stessa firma
> _L'importante nel tifare è avere ragione
> Limitarsi a tifare la propria squadra a quanto pare è un disonore se sei nel torto
> 
> _è così difficile remare tutti dalla stessa parte e sostenere il Milan invece che pensare a chi ha torto o ragione riguardo a un giocatore o chicchessia?



A parte che il Milan, se hai letto quanto scrivo da un bel po', lo sostengo eccome... citi male. E' una scommessa. Mai fatto scommesse amichevoli con gli amici?


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2015)

io non sottovaluterei la fiorentina..


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio
Ely
Romagnoli
Antonelli
Bertolacci
De Jong
Bonaventura
Honda
Bacca
Luiz Adriano*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fiorentina-Milan, domenica 23 agosto 2015 ore 20.45.
> 
> Prima giornata di Serie A 2015-2016.
> 
> ...



Stranamente mi va bene qualsiasi risultato, anche se non in pari misura.
Se vinciamo, ok. 
Se pareggiamo un pò meno: però muoviamo la classifica.
Se perdiamo va bene lo stesso: vuol dire che si deve muovere il mercato.
E alla svelta.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

Occhio che domani Sinisa si porta in conferenza stampa De Jong e soprattutto Montolivo(!!), spero non ci faccia brutte sorprese con la formazione Sinisa.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A parte che il Milan, se hai letto quanto scrivo da un bel po', lo sostengo eccome... citi male. E' una scommessa. Mai fatto scommesse amichevoli con gli amici?



Quella che presenti sotto forma di scommessa è una tua guerra personale contro Bertolacci che hai iniziato fin da quando ha messo piede a Milanello. Avrai i tuoi motivi ma diciamo le cose come stanno. Le scommesse tra amici sono i pronostici, il profeta di milanworld, ecc. Il Topic di Bertolacci adesso lo hai fatto teatro di questa tua battaglia.

EDIT: poi se non sbaglio c'è una sezione apposta per le scommesse di conseguenza non credo ci sia bisogno di linkare la tua battaglia nel topic di una partita


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Diego Lopez
> De Sciglio
> ...



La stessa vista contro il Perugia. Peccato per Honda.


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quella che presenti sotto forma di scommessa è una tua guerra personale contro Bertolacci che hai iniziato fin da quando ha messo piede a Milanello. Avrai i tuoi motivi ma diciamo le cose come stanno. Le scommesse tra amici sono i pronostici, il profeta di milanworld, ecc. Il Topic di Bertolacci adesso lo hai fatto teatro di questa tua battaglia.
> 
> EDIT: poi se non sbaglio c'è una sezione apposta per le scommesse di conseguenza non credo ci sia bisogno di linkare la tua battaglia nel topic di una partita



Seguendo questa logica anche chi ha parlato di Bertolacci che fa più gol e assist di Kondogbia nel Profeta di MilanWorld fa una guerra personale per avere ragione sugli scettici. Io penso queste tue parole derivino dal desiderio intrinseco di fare l'alternativo e quindi sostenere tutto a prescindere. Ma in tal modo mi precludi la libertà di opinione e di avere anche un pensiero diverso dal tuo. E non puoi inserirlo nemmeno nella sfera del ''si critica sempre tutto'', almeno non per me. Non io che sono stato più che ottimista in quel Topic in Bar Milan e ho chiesto da cosa derivasse l'astio verso Montolivo. Posso non essere d'accordo su un'operazione? Posso non considerare un calciatore in particolare un fenomeno? Posso quindi fare una scommessa con altri utenti che chi credono? Cosa c'è di male? Si sta uccidendo od offendendo qualcuno? Non mi pare. Il campo spesso parla chiaro. Se Bertolacci si dimostrerà all'altezza non vedo perché non dovrò ricredermi. Come anche chi ha considerato Bertolacci ottimo non si possa ricredere. Quando al suo Topic, non tutti visitano quella sezione. Tutto qui. Se hai altro da dire, contattami pure. Stiamo andando OT.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

occhio che la viola son pericolosi. Ho notato che la squadra va in estrema difficoltà quando viene leggermente aggredita. La partita essendo la prima stagionale, presenta numerosi rischi.


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> occhio che la viola son pericolosi. Ho notato che la squadra va in estrema difficoltà quando viene leggermente aggredita. La partita essendo la prima stagionale, presenta numerosi rischi.



Ma noi abbiamo più fame di loro. Alla fine la mentalità conta molto. Loro sanno di essersi depotenziati e di aver preso un mediocre in panchina. Noi sappiamo che quest'anno o si vince o si muore. Non mi stupirei se vincessimo con un risultato largo.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma noi abbiamo più fame di loro. Alla fine la mentalità conta molto. Loro sanno di essersi depotenziati e di aver preso un mediocre in panchina. Noi sappiamo che quest'anno o si vince o si muore. Non mi stupirei se vincessimo con un risultato largo.



questa è la classica partita dal risultato imprevedibile. Però se dovessi dire chi potrebbe fare un risultato abbastanza largo direi che la squadra più accreditata eventualmente sarebbe la viola e non noi. In contropiede possono devastarci. Ancora dietro balliamo tanto, e bisogna collaudare l'assetto difensivo. Brutta partita per iniziare il campionato. Mi auguro si possa sbloccare bacca.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Seguendo questa logica anche chi ha parlato di Bertolacci che fa più gol e assist di Kondogbia nel Profeta di MilanWorld fa una guerra personale per avere ragione sugli scettici. Io penso queste tue parole derivino dal desiderio intrinseco di fare l'alternativo e quindi sostenere tutto a prescindere. Ma in tal modo mi precludi la libertà di opinione e di avere anche un pensiero diverso dal tuo. E non puoi inserirlo nemmeno nella sfera del ''si critica sempre tutto'', almeno non per me. Non io che sono stato più che ottimista in quel Topic in Bar Milan e ho chiesto da cosa derivasse l'astio verso Montolivo. Posso non essere d'accordo su un'operazione? Posso non considerare un calciatore in particolare un fenomeno? Posso quindi fare una scommessa con altri utenti che chi credono? Cosa c'è di male? Si sta uccidendo od offendendo qualcuno? Non mi pare. Il campo spesso parla chiaro. Se Bertolacci si dimostrerà all'altezza non vedo perché non dovrò ricredermi. Come anche chi ha considerato Bertolacci ottimo non si possa ricredere. Quando al suo Topic, non tutti visitano quella sezione. Tutto qui. Se hai altro da dire, contattami pure. Stiamo andando OT.



Renegade, spesso apprezzo i tuoi interventi nonostante spesso capita di non condividere il tuo pensiero, però Bertolacci l'hai menzionato anche nel topic in cui si ricordava la stagione 2002-2003, eh.. Potevi fare benissimo il nome di un De Jong o un Poli, invece hai menzionato proprio Bertolacci, che proprio non sopporti e spero ti faccia ricredere perché il ragazzo è valido (magari attualmente non è neanche un giocatore da 20 milioni, ma nemmeno da 5 o 10).


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questa è la classica partita dal risultato imprevedibile. Però se dovessi dire chi potrebbe fare un risultato abbastanza largo direi che la squadra più accreditata eventualmente sarebbe la viola e non noi. In contropiede possono devastarci. Ancora dietro balliamo tanto, e bisogna collaudare l'assetto difensivo. Brutta partita per iniziare il campionato. Mi auguro si possa sbloccare bacca.



I risultati larghi non li abbiamo beccati con Inzaghi, figuriamoci con Mihajlovic e con la rosa di quest'anno. Fiducia, ragazzi!


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Renegade, spesso apprezzo i tuoi interventi nonostante spesso capita di non condividere il tuo pensiero, però Bertolacci l'hai menzionato anche nel topic in cui si ricordava la stagione 2002-2003, eh.. Potevi fare benissimo il nome di un De Jong o un Poli, invece hai menzionato proprio Bertolacci, che proprio non sopporti e spero ti faccia ricredere perché il ragazzo è valido (magari attualmente non è neanche un giocatore da 20 milioni, ma nemmeno da 5 o 10).



Se menzionavo De Jong poi mi si diceva che avevo un antipatia per De Jong che critico da un anno per le sue scarse capacità come calciatore. Bertolacci in confronto è senza dubbio un giocatore di calcio. Poli è talmente inutile che credo non venga a nessuno naturale pensare a lui. In caso, come ho detto, Bertolacci potrà farmi ricredere sul campo. Io lo vedo come una semplice riserva, un buon mestierante ma non un titolare o il fenomeno di cui si parla qui. Vedremo se mi ricrederò, tanto non ho la mentalità chiusa. In ogni caso è ovvio che prima avevamo Seedorf, Pirlo e Rui e oggi giriamo con Bertolacci, De Jong e Poli.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma in tal modo mi precludi la libertà di opinione e di avere anche un pensiero diverso dal tuo.



Assolutamente no. Il tuo pensiero lo hai espresso e lo conosciamo e lo rispettiamo. Lo hai ribadito ovunque persino nel topic della stagione 2002-2003 che ho appena aperto. Penso che stai un tantino esagerando (non nell'odio verso bertolacci, ma nel tuo modo di manifestarlo) 
dici che quello che stai manifestando è la stessa cosa che fare un pronostico nel profeta di MW, convinto tu... 

fine OT da adesso prometto che parlo solo della partita


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> I risultati larghi non li abbiamo beccati con Inzaghi, figuriamoci con Mihajlovic e con la rosa di quest'anno. Fiducia, ragazzi!



lo so, ma inzaghi è un difensivista nato, anche con sinisa la samp giocava quasi sempre in contropiede, però ho l'impressione che ci sia molta frenesia, e non vorrei che si sbilanciassero troppo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

per me sarà una gara avvincente e speriamo di uscirne vincitori, il mio pronostico è GOAL, ovvero segneranno entrambe le squadre


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me sarà una gara avvincente e speriamo di uscirne vincitori, il mio pronostico è GOAL, ovvero segneranno entrambe le squadre



mi trovo d'accordo...


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Il tuo pensiero lo hai espresso e lo conosciamo e *lo rispettiamo*. Lo hai ribadito ovunque persino nel topic della stagione 2002-2003 che ho appena aperto. Penso che stai un tantino esagerando (non nell'odio verso bertolacci, ma nel tuo modo di manifestarlo)
> dici che quello che stai manifestando è la stessa cosa che fare un pronostico nel profeta di MW, convinto tu...
> 
> fine OT da adesso prometto che parlo solo della partita



Non mi pare proprio di veder rispetto in quella che viene considerata una battaglia personale. Non mi pare d'esserlo mai andato a dire a chi considera lui e Soriano ottimi investimenti per 30M complessivi. Per il topic 2002-2003 direi che è un'accostamento più che naturale se tu mi esplichi le meraviglie di quel centrocampo e per causa effetto si pensa a chi abbiamo oggi e chi avevamo prima, visto che non è arrivato nessun centrocampista di spessore. Ma, ripeto, vedremo sul campo cosa accadrà. Non ho una mentalità chiusa. Poi non sarà mica l'unica scommessa che farò con qualcun altro. E alla fine di tutto basta che dai un occhio al Topic in Calciomercato di Bertolacci per renderti conto in quanti rinnegano ciò che dicevano e pensavano di lui in quelle pagine. Se non altro sono stato coerente. Spero che intenderai davvero quello che sto dicendo e non la prenderai sul personale. 

Ciò detto, torniamo pure alla partita.


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lo so, ma inzaghi è un difensivista nato, anche con sinisa la samp giocava quasi sempre in contropiede, però ho l'impressione che ci sia molta frenesia, e non vorrei che si sbilanciassero troppo.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me sarà una gara avvincente e speriamo di uscirne vincitori, il mio pronostico è GOAL, ovvero segneranno entrambe le squadre



Una cosa è sicura: Sinisa ha messo in campo il miglior 11. Una cosa che Inzaghi non faceva MAI.


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La stessa vista contro il Perugia. Peccato per Honda.


Noto tantissimo astio nei confronti di questo giocatore, chi abbiamo come trequartista meglio di lui? Con il Perugia è stato nettamente tra i più positivi.


----------



## IronJaguar (21 Agosto 2015)

Io sono soddisfatto dell'11 che dovrebbe partire (intendo in base a quelli che abbiamo a disposizione ora). Leverei giusto De Jong da lì ma non voglio riaprire il discorso. 

Più che altro credo che sarà importantissimo il primo tempo: siamo sempre partiti forte con pressing e aggressività con Mihajlovic (escludendo il torneo di Monaco) e abbiamo l'imperativo di concretizzare il più possibile.
Non siamo ancora una squadra in grado di gestire la partita una volta che la condizione cala (e ad agosto è la cosa più normale del mondo) per cui col nostro tipo di gioco l'essere spietati davanti sarà fondamentale.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2015)

I convocati di Sinisa

_*PORTIERI:*_* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, Rodrigo Ely, De Sciglio, Paletta, Romagnoli, Zapata.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Jose Mauri, Nocerino, Montolivo, Poli, Suso.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Matri.*


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I convocati di Sinisa
> 
> _*PORTIERI:*_* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...



Curioso di sapere nelle gerarchie se ci sta prima Abbiati o Donnarumma


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Quando parlerà Sinisa?


----------



## R41D3N (22 Agosto 2015)

Mexes?


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I convocati di Sinisa
> 
> _*PORTIERI:*_* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...



mexes fuori perchè ?


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I convocati di Sinisa
> 
> _*PORTIERI:*_* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...





R41D3N ha scritto:


> Mexes?





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mexes fuori perchè ?



Infortunato, problemi al ginocchio credo


----------



## Elmajiko10 (22 Agosto 2015)

Sapete dove si può guardare la conferenza?


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I convocati di Sinisa
> 
> _*PORTIERI:*_* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.
> 
> ...


Madonna, siamo davvero scarsissimi. A parte Bacca (forse), non c'è NESSUNO capace di fare la differenza.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere nelle gerarchie se ci sta prima Abbiati o Donnarumma



Speriamo di scoprirlo il più tardi possibile


----------



## 666psycho (22 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere nelle gerarchie se ci sta prima Abbiati o Donnarumma



spero sia Donnarumma, ma è cmq ancora molto giovane..vedremo! ha fatto un buon pre campionato!


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2015)

Non si sa ancora se la Fiore potrà schierare Mario Suarez, reduce da un rosso in Copa del Rey. Speriamo di no..!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere nelle gerarchie se ci sta prima Abbiati o Donnarumma


Penso Abbiati.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora se la Fiore potrà schierare Mario Suarez, reduce da un rosso in Copa del Rey. Speriamo di no..!



La Coppa non è Campionato.


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Coppa non è Campionato.


In Spagna il regolamento è differente. Lo ha detto Sousa in conferenza, dice che la FIGC deve ancora decidere.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora se la Fiore potrà schierare Mario Suarez, reduce da un rosso in Copa del Rey. Speriamo di no..!



Sai che paura...

L'unico giocatore della Fiorentina da temere è Rossi.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sai che paura...
> 
> L'unico giocatore della Fiorentina da temere è Rossi.



Scommetto che a Firenze staranno già parlando di complotti, sospetti, trame di palazzo ecc


----------



## neversayconte (22 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo un centrocampo nettamente inferiore alla viola. 
Sarà dura dura, pronostico un 2-2


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sai che paura...
> 
> L'unico giocatore della Fiorentina da temere è Rossi.



Eppure basta poco per mandarlo a l'ospedale


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eppure basta poco per mandarlo a l'ospedale



Se richiamiamo Muntari è disponibile per domani ?


----------



## Superpippo9 (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora se la Fiore potrà schierare Mario Suarez, reduce da un rosso in Copa del Rey. Speriamo di no..!



Quanto a giugno ce lo avvicinarono era una schifezza immonda adesso dobbiamo sperare che non ci sia?!? Bah.....


----------



## uoteghein (22 Agosto 2015)

Io mi sento positivo per domani.
La Fiorentina non mi spaventa molto.
Magari sbaglio clamorosamemte, ma a meno di un inizio difficile, credo che la presenza di Adriano e Bacca (ancora poco conosciuti dai difensori della serie A ma giá ben integrati nelle dinamiche rossonere) possa giocare a nostro favore nelle prime giornate.
Ragazzi: abbiamo un allentore con due palle così (per il gioco mi riservo di giudicare tra qualche partita) e diversi innesti migliorativi (seppur nessun fenomeno) rispetto all'anno scorso.
Un po' di sano ottimismo?


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Quanto a giugno ce lo avvicinarono era una schifezza immonda adesso dobbiamo sperare che non ci sia?!? Bah.....



Ma che c'entra. E' comunque un giocatore importante della Fiorentina e se manca tanto meglio.
Che poi nessuno ha mai detto che è una schifezza immonda


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

In ogni caso Mario Suarez domani gioca


----------



## Doctore (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra. E' comunque un giocatore importante della Fiorentina e se manca tanto meglio.
> *Che poi nessuno ha mai detto che è una schifezza immonda*



lo hanno detto fidati


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> lo hanno detto fidati



Ma certo che qualcuno avrà detto tipo "è un fabbro" o pure che è un cesso, per carità sono pareri individuali condivisibili o meno.
Il senso è che bisognerebbe smetterla di dire "prima dicevate" "su questo forum" "qui dentro" perché si categorizza e generalizza l'intero forum


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma certo che qualcuno avrà detto tipo "è un fabbro" o pure che è un cesso, per carità sono pareri individuali condivisibili o meno.
> Il senso è che bisognerebbe smetterla di dire "prima dicevate" "su questo forum" "qui dentro" perché si categorizza e generalizza l'intero forum


*
Esattamente. Messaggi del genere verranno eliminati.*


----------



## VonVittel (22 Agosto 2015)

Considerato che Rossi non dovrebbe partire dall'inizio, i pericoli maggiori per me saranno Bernardeschi/Joaquin e la punta Kalinic (non da Milan sia chiaro, ma molto sottovalutata), classica punta croata rompiballe. La comprai addirittura su Football manager 2010, indovinate che squadra controllavo? La Fiorentina. Coincidenze assurde ahah


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Agosto 2015)

mah, punterei un X2


----------



## dario81 (23 Agosto 2015)

ma Joaquin gioca ??? sentivo che era vicinissimo al ritorno al Betis...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di questa partita! dobbiamo vincere! forza ragazzi!


----------



## J&B (23 Agosto 2015)

Giocare per vincere,poi accada quel che accada.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Per sicurezza dobbiamo sperare che Adriano e Bacca facciano un'eptapletta a testa, così magari la scampiamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per sicurezza dobbiamo sperare che Adriano e Bacca facciano 16 gol a testa, così magari la scampiamo.


Insomma, deve finire 0-32.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, deve finire 0-32.



Ho modificato, così è più realistica.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Stasera Bacca ed Adriano faranno pietà, scontato. Chiunque sia, Balotelli, Falcao e chissà che fare uscire ste notizie 20 ore prima di una partita è il disastro.


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Stasera Bacca ed Adriano faranno pietà, scontato. Chiunque sia, Balotelli, Falcao e chissà che fare uscire ste notizie 20 ore prima di una partita è il disastro.



Non sempre.
Oliveira aveva fatto una delle sue migliori prestazioni proprio quando avevamo annunciato Ronaldo se non ricordo male (coppa Italia ?).


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2015)

Pur avendo cambiato di più, Mihajlovic, quindi il Milan, mi sembra arrivare a questa gara con qualche certezza in più rispetto a Sousa.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli o non Balotelli buon campionato ragazzi.. da oggi 38 finali per tornare in champions

Forza Milan!


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Stasera Bacca ed Adriano faranno pietà, scontato. Chiunque sia, Balotelli, Falcao e chissà che *fare uscire ste notizie 20 ore prima di una partita è il disastro*.



Concordo. Penso si avrà un calo di concentrazione ma possiamo portarla a casa lo stesso.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Dopo le voci su Balotelli l'hype è sceso a -200


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Partita eclissata, nel pre e post partita che si vinca, si perda o pareggi, la prima domanda per tutti sarà su Balotelli. Ero contento se ne fosse andato anche per la grancassa mediatica che si porta dietro, siamo punto e a capo.


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le voci su Balotelli l'hype è sceso a -200



Ma veramente. Sono riusciti a distruggermi anche quel poco di entusiasmo che mi stavo costruendo per questa stagione...


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo le voci su Balotelli l'hype è sceso a -200



Esattamente.Dopo sta batosta mi è passata anche la voglia di vedere la partita,non me ne frega molto. Quel barlume di positività per questa stagione è già andato a farsi friggere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Agosto 2015)

Non vedo l'ora di sentire per 90 minuti il telecronista che dice al commentatore tecnico : "allora, secondo te come si potrà inserire Balotelli in questo Milan in coppia con Bacca/Adriano?". E giù elogi


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di sentire per 90 minuti il telecronista che dice al commentatore tecnico : "allora, secondo te come si potrà inserire Balotelli in questo Milan in coppia con Bacca/Adriano?". E giù elogi



Se stasera sta davvero in tribuna lo inquadreranno 1436 volte al minuto. La partita non te la faranno vedere *mai*.


----------



## 4-3-3 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma che me ne frega di Balotelli. Non vedo l'ora di vedere il milan e veder reiniziare veramente il campionato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dai, pensiamo alla partita adesso. Forza Milan!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Dai, pensiamo alla partita adesso. Forza Milan!



Grande.


----------



## 4-3-3 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma poi non capisco come fa a calare l'entusiasmo a causa di Balotelli, cioè non capisco le ragioni...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma poi non capisco come fa a calare l'entusiasmo a causa di Balotelli, cioè non capisco le ragioni...



Beh un pò a me l'ha smorzato, ma tempo che arrivano le 8 non ci penso più.


----------



## eldero (23 Agosto 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Ma poi non capisco come fa a calare l'entusiasmo a causa di Balotelli, cioè non capisco le ragioni...



Perché il mercato poteva riservare decisamente di meglio........


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan

(4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.

Panchina: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Abate, Calabria, Paletta, Zapata, Nocerino, Montolivo, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Matri.*


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.
> 
> Panchina: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Abate, Calabria, Paletta, Zapata, Nocerino, Montolivo, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Matri.*



Jose Mauri in tribuna, Nocerino in panchina. OK.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

la formazione della viola è imbarazzante...obbligatorio partire con i 3 punti...


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.
> 
> Panchina: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Abate, Calabria, Paletta, Zapata, Nocerino, Montolivo, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Matri.*



la cosa positiva di questa stagione, spero sia così perchè è ancora presto per dirlo, è che stiamo cercando una quadratura del cerchio, dei TITOLARI, dei giocatori base su cui fare affidamento, l'anno scorso penso di aver visto 38 formazioni differenti


----------



## de sica (23 Agosto 2015)

Dai ragazzi, vincere per caricarci!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.
> 
> Panchina: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Abate, Calabria, Paletta, Zapata, Nocerino, Montolivo, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Matri.*


Miglior formazione possibile ed immaginabile, la stessa che metterei io. Prendiamoci 'sti tre punti con quel pagliaccio di Sousa.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Agosto 2015)

Vamos, portiamola a casa ragazzi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Ely, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Bonaventura, De Jong, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Adriano.
> 
> Panchina: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Abate, Calabria, Paletta, Zapata, Nocerino, Montolivo, Poli, Suso, Cerci, Matri.*


Chiaro che Alex e Mauri partono


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

*Forza Milan
*


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Pronostico: 0-2 (Bertolacci, Bacca)


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dopo un iniziale ottimismo sta prendendo in sopravvento in me un po' di pessimismo tra la notizia di Balotelli e la tribuna di Mauri in favore di Nocerino. Speriamo di vincerla, va'!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Agosto 2015)

Tra poco s'inizia. Forza Milan, forza ragazzi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo bene...


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Male che vada siamo a pari punti con i supercampionidell'universo.

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Stasera Bacca ed Adriano faranno pietà, scontato. Chiunque sia, Balotelli, Falcao e chissà che fare uscire ste notizie 20 ore prima di una partita è il disastro.


nostradamus


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Galliani se vinciamo: ''Siamo in testa!''

Dai, speriamo bene. Io sono positivo su questa partita.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Forza Milan
> *



Oh si!
Con tutta l'intenistà possibile.
Dai ragazzi


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Deve essere l'anno della riscossa. Forza Milan!


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo bene dai


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Forza ragazzi!!!!


----------



## Isao (23 Agosto 2015)

Dopo tanto tempo ho entusiasmo, non deludetemi.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Buon campionato amici!


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Luiz Adriano corre a bestia comunque


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Buono l'atteggiamento fino ad ora


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

Forza MILAN!!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Mado diego


----------



## Liuke (23 Agosto 2015)

6 min di gioco e gia amo preso du contropiedi


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Inizio poco convincente imho


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Calma calma. Ci sta soffrire i primi minuti fuori casa. Calma.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Male Ely qui...comunque avvio timido, troppo.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

si mette male


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Sinisa già incazzato con Romagnoli e Ely


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

ma quanti retropassaggi a diego abbiamo già fatto ?


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Questi tentativi di Diego Lopez di impostare sono prevedibili e rischiosi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Non abbiamo un centrocampo e questo problema si vede nettamente direi.


----------



## drama 84 (23 Agosto 2015)

che occasione!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

peccato


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Honda ottimo come al solito....
Bonaventura in sto ruolo ribadisco non serve a nulla.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

eh dai!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Bravo Bacca

Se solo avesse Ibra...farebbe 100 gol


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci è in campo?


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma Honda?!


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Bertolacci è in campo?



Credo sia insieme ad Honda.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Honda?!



Io sono sconvolto. Una nullità costante. Un 10 che non tocca la palla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ehhhhhhhhh che giro palla!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drama 84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia centrocampo inesistente


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Nessuno che prova a saltare il uomo tutti a fare sti ridicoli passaggi all'indietro


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Santissimo Diego Lopez


----------



## drama 84 (23 Agosto 2015)

San Diego


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Diego


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia Lopez


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ilicic ricorda di essere un calciatore solo contro di noi, SOLO


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Diego.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

ci stanno facendo un mazzo così (_____)


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Ci stanno prendendo a calci


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Rodrigo Ely fino ad ora pessimo


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma il famoso pressing? Sento già le prime smadonnate librarsi in volo da tutta Italia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Sanno cosa vuol dire tenere la palla a terra ??????


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Altra stagione di sofferenza per Diegone?


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ilicic ricorda di essere un calciatore solo contro di noi, SOLO



Davvero. Una roba incredibile e pazzesca.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Va beh mi sta già passando la poesia.
Possesso palla inesistente sappiamo solo darla in fascia, fare 5 metri in avanti e appena pressati girarci e appoggiarci dietro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Una squadra senza centrocampo(anche con Mr. 20 milioni buttati nel cesso) non puo andare da nessuno parte. Non bisogna illudersia

Ma tranquilli, arriva Balotelli e poi saremo #ultracompetitivi-


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Zero pressing, zero corsa.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma i Bonaventuras a che servono lì in mezzo?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Tutte dalle zone De sciglio Bertolacci due sonnambuli


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Hanno un centrocampo di una lentezza inesistente e dovremmo asfaltarli! SVEGLIA!


----------



## drama 84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Non ci siamo proprio .......male male *Male*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Diego capitano


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Non si può tenere così alti i terzini se non allarghi il gioco imho


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i Bonaventuras a che servono lì in mezzo?



Per poter giocare in 11. Unica spiegazione.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Honda completamente INUTILE. Siamo ai livelli di Poli.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

A Bacca e l'altro non arriva mezza palla. Lo dicevamo a Giugno che i due attaccanti faranno fatica senza centrocampisti decenti o senza ibra


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Honda completamente INUTILE. Siamo ai livelli di Poli.



È una novotà? Qui tutti si scagliano contro Bertolacci etc etc

Ma un numero 10 così inutile al MONDO esiste?


----------



## kYMERA (23 Agosto 2015)

Galliani deve semplicemente dimettersi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma sul serio Bertolacci è in campo?


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

A Bacca e Adriano arrivano palloni osceni. Se qualcuno spegnesse la tv ora non ci sarebbe nulla da dire


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A Bacca e Adriano arrivano palloni osceni. Se qualcuno spegnesse la tv ora non ci sarebbe nulla da dire



L'hanno spenta direttamnmte loro


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

sky


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A Bacca e Adriano arrivano palloni osceni. Se qualcuno spegnesse la tv ora non ci sarebbe nulla da dire



Come ampiamente previsto da ca 80% dei utenti di MW. Ma ovviamente per professionisti come il condor era inconcepibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

Sky è morto


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Male.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Un po' di pietà da parte di Sky, che spegne le telecamere.


----------



## drama 84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A Bacca e Adriano arrivano palloni osceni. Se qualcuno spegnesse la tv ora non ci sarebbe nulla da dire



infatti MP ha fatto saltare il collegamento


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Già stiamo giocando una schifezza, poi ci si mette Sky...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

ci fosse Balotelli... staremo già vincendo 2 a 0


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Sky si rifiuta di trasmettere uno scempio simile.
Vabè, con Soriano, Boateng e Balotelli cambierà tutto...


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un po' di pietà da parte di Sky, che spegne le telecamere.



Anche su premium


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Noooo è tornato il segnale.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma segna asino! 

Era da solo....


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

ma no


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma segna asino


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Hanno un centrocampo di una lentezza inesistente e dovremmo asfaltarli! SVEGLIA!



ah perché il nostro invece è buono ? ma dove andiamo con sta gente ?


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Bona!?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Sti Bonaventuras non servono a nulla


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

Lo dico qua e lo dico adesso,a prescindere se vinciamo o perdiamo,questa squadra non può andare lontano....Manca la tecnica a centrocampo e una mezza punta capace di fare l'ultimo passaggio.
Balotelli non serve a niente è solo una figurina panini,prepariamoci ad un altro anno di delusioni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> L'hanno spenta direttamnmte loro





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un po' di pietà da parte di Sky, che spegne le telecamere.


 ahahahahahah


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma no Jack


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio Bertolacci è in campo?



Bonaventura non è una mezz'ala + Bertolacci necessita di uno dai piedi buoni vicino a lui + De Jong non può giocare al centro in una linea a tre = centrocampo inefficace.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Primo giallo per Facundo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Era da rosso diretto


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma è rigore questo!


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio comunque spinge prende falli e ammonizioni e ha messo una palla sulla testa del "fenomeno" Jack.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia Honda... un giocatore da calcio a 5.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Luiz è bravo


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

L arrivo di fatto soriano cosa può mai cambiare? Boh veramente


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Honda... un giocatore da calcio a 5.



Si ma in un campo da 11.
A 5 devi essere rapido, il giapponese è più lento di Bocelli quando prepara il sushi.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Pressiamo ma con mezzo passaggio ci tagliano fuori manco fossimo il Barcellona.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Stiamo giocando con attacco e difesa. Il centrocampo non sta facendo nulla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Come hanno fatto a trovarsi 3vs3 all'improvviso???? Che centrocampo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Fuori Bertolacci per piacere... a destra sta combinato solo didastri


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Rosso ely!


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Ahahahahahah


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

bene


----------



## drama 84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Game Over


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Zero gioco
Zero pressing
Giocatori senza bava alla bocca

ALTRO ANNO DA DIMENTICARE


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Espulso Ely. Un didastro.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma dai ma dai. Esagerato


----------



## Fabregas (23 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma no Eli...


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Finita. È la fine. Spero che Galliani si dimetta. Dalla vita


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

partita finita, comunque De Jong inesistente in fase difensiva, ha fatto più contrasti Honda ed è tutto dire


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Finita.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Mai una gioia


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

eccallà, siamo già nella melma.  

e manca pure filippo


----------



## drama 84 (23 Agosto 2015)

peggio ancora........entra zapata


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Mercato ridicolo=Stagione ridicola 

E noi trattiamo balutello


----------



## raducioiu (23 Agosto 2015)

Come se non bastasse l'espulsione, entra Zapata...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Troppa esaltazione attorno a sto ragazzo.


----------



## diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

Ahahahah Valeri!


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Esagerato però.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Espulso. 

Basta è finita


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma cristo santo...


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

No rivedendo forse ci sta..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Gli ha scoreggiato addosso ed è svenuto, quanto odio sti florentini violacei


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

A Firenze, come sempre, si gioca contro 14


----------



## raducioiu (23 Agosto 2015)

Ciao...


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Zapata.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

1-0 Fiorentina


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2015)

Si va beh eurogol di sto qui va beh finita


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Che gol ragazzi...


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Eccoci. In 10, sotto di 1-0

AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2015)

É chiaro che manca un centrocampista che sappia far girare e giocare la palla oppure no? Oppure soriano cambierà il volto di questa squadra? É folle ci lo pensa. E mi dispiace che sia l'allenatore.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Classico gol della vita che segnano contro di noi


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

game over 
poi aggiungiamo balotelli che si fa espellere poche volte


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

arriva pure sto pirla che si inventa il gol della vita. 

un classico.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Finita


----------



## Doctore (23 Agosto 2015)

pure goalll e vabbe mai una gioia...tanto galliani dirà ma ha perso anche la juve ehhhhh


----------



## mrsmit (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma porca miseria,.........


----------



## drama 84 (23 Agosto 2015)

senza parole ........


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma va.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ah la Fiorentina ha preso Messi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Finita. Lunga vita a Galliani, il mago del mercato


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Punto e a capo dopo 90 milioni.......... 
Gallo dimettiti.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ho già perso la pazienza.. Mi viene voglia di cambiare canale e di avere qualcuno davanti da picchiare per sfogarmi. Dio mio..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

100 mln spesi per perdere contro sti scarpari


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Già facciamo schifo, aggiungiamoci Balotelli e siamo da retrocessione. Abbiamo zero gioco, ZERO. Ely poi si è dimostrato troppo inesperto, è stata una scommessa azzardata e pagata cara.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

100 mln buttati e siamo punto e a capo. 

grazie simply.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Mi dispiace per Ely, ma alla fine pagano i difensori se il centrocampo non fa filtro. De Jong, Bertolacci, Honda e Bonaventura tutti inesistenti.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Fuori Honda. Giusto, ha giocato male ma male per adesso anche Berto e Bona. Male tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

Te pareva ... MESSI tira la punizione PD


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

La pochezza della costruzione della rosa viene fuori tutta quando le partite iniziano a contare.
Ma Balotelli sistemerà tutto, vedrete.


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

Siamo imbarazzanti!! Squadra senza senso!! Corrono tutti a casa!! Diego Lopez ha toccato più palloni di tutti gli altri messi insieme!!
Ma l'importante è prendere "gli amori che non finiscono" ma vattene a ....


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Ok Galliani è il male.
Ok bertolacci sopravvalutato.
Ma...

MIHAJLOVIC?

Il grande stratega?

A me pare il solito Milan.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Ci stanno facendo ballare la samba


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Immondi


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Ely Abate Balutello tutte tasse Raiole TUTTE maledetto Galliani


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Borja Valero vale tutti i nostri centrocampisti, corre, imposta, recupera, segna, smadonna


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

siamo al 23 agosto...e si è già capito che sarà una stagione uguale identica alle 2 precedenti...è una cosa immonda....anocra a giocare con DE JONG....DE JONG santo dio...un aborto


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

20 milioni per Bertolacci.

Di calci nel sedere.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci rispeditelo alla Roma


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Mammamia questi svengono al primo tocco che nervi


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Però ha ragione Bertolacci, fischia tutto a loro


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per Ely, ma alla fine pagano i difensori se il centrocampo non fa filtro. De Jong, Bertolacci, Honda e Bonaventura tutti inesistenti.



.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

Ahhh solita squadra di pellai...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia. Ci stanno letteralmente stuprando.


----------



## robs91 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma dove si vuole andare con i Bertolazzi, gli Ely ecc...


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

È bastato un tempo per tornare quelli dello scorso anno.... 100 milioni per vedere sto schifo. Galliani maledetto


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Metti Mexes e Alex e facciamo pietà.metti due ventenni e facciamo pietà. Centrocampo imbarazzante. I fan di Bertolacci e Soriano cosa dicono? I fan di De Jong cosa dicono? Manco sono riusciti a tenere la partita in piedi fino al 90esimo ci rendiamo conto? Ora dovrei vedermi 50 minuti di giro palla/assedio fiorentino? Ma piuttosto si torna a tifare contro


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Ripeto. Questo Milan sembra la Juve pre conte. Mercato con soldi spesi a casaccio per giocatoretti


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Agosto 2015)

gira che ti rigira abbiamo sempre ragione, altro che tifosetti ecc. le partite si vincono coi campioni non con i cessi strapagati e gli amori che fanno giri immensi


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

*Fiorentina Milan 1-0 fine PT*


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

Nessun problema tanto adesso arriva quel ritardato di Balotelli hahahaha !


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Una sociatà seria domani prenderebbe il primo volo per Parigi. "Senti IBra quanto vuoi di stipendio? Qualsiasi cifra basta che torni"


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Niente. La storia è sempre la stessa. Che vergogna.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Non ho parole, siamo peggio di quel che pensavo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Tutto ampiamente prevedibile e previsto.

Chissa come finira dopo il acquisto di Balotelli?...


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2015)

cosa serve per far capire che ci vogliono investimenti importanti a centrocampo...questi non difendono e non costruiscono...ma che centrocampo è...ma per favore...


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Pure il piu ******* che non capisce di calcio capisce che questo centrocampo è osceno... Ma no... Noi prendiamo il 3 attaccante... E a centrocampo resta questa indecenza


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Tanto, tantissimo pressing. Troppi passaggi all'indietro e tutto nei piedi di Romagnoli che sale. Senza chi imposta a centrocampo è la solita storia. Ely paga l'inesperienza. Ma possiamo ancora pareggiare. 

Centrocampo disastroso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

L'espulsione di Ely è 75% colpa del centrocampo


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma non ho capito per quale motivo si è iniziata la partita con lo spirito di chi sa già di dover difendere a tutti i costi.


----------



## Ruud (23 Agosto 2015)

Espulsione regalata ma giocavamo comunque di ***** in 11 contro 11.

Ely imbarazzante, Bertolacci pippone clamoroso, L. Adriano cesso conclamato, centrocampo tra i peggiori d'Italia.


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

Non stavamo giocando bene. Ma l'espulsione di Ely è ridicola, non era nemmeno fallo, braccia aperte e manco lo tocca con i piedi. 
De Sciglio sta facendo una signora partita in ogni caso, non me l'aspettavo.


----------



## Kaw (23 Agosto 2015)

Si era già capito l'andazzo dopo 10 minuti, ma trovarsi sotto anche di un uomo rende le cose quasi impossibili.
Limitiamoci a tenere lo svantaggio, che sennò ce ne fanno 4.

Nuova stagione, vecchi problemi, il centrocampo da noi non esiste e pensano a Balotelli!!!


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Agosto 2015)

mi dispiace per Ely, come al solito i giovani da noi stanno sommersi nella melma, impossibile crescere in un contesto così disastroso, un centrocampo FINTO, NULL, nessun filtro e nessuna impostazione, il delirio


----------



## Fabregas (23 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo un centrocampo penoso e Galliani che fa? Prende Balotelli...

La differenza tra noi e la Fiorentina è il centrocampo, loro ne hanno uno...


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dai che arriva cesso Soriano e Cessotelli.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Siamo imbarazzanti!! Squadra senza senso!! Corrono tutti a casa!! Diego Lopez ha toccato più palloni di tutti gli altri messi insieme!!
> Ma l'importante è prendere "gli amori che non finiscono" ma vattene a ....


Ahahahah verissimo 


Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> siamo al 23 agosto...e si è già capito che sarà una stagione uguale identica alle 2 precedenti...è una cosa immonda....anocra a giocare con DE JONG....DE JONG santo dio...un aborto


 eh ma Nigel è cuore rossonero. Matri grande professionista. Nocerino uomo vero. Abbismo preso tanti giovani ITALIANI come bertolacci. Siamo una grande famiglia


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Metti Mexes e Alex e facciamo pietà.metti due ventenni e facciamo pietà. Centrocampo imbarazzante. I fan di Bertolacci e Soriano cosa dicono? I fan di De Jong cosa dicono? Manco sono riusciti a tenere la partita in piedi fino al 90esimo ci rendiamo conto? Ora dovrei vedermi 50 minuti di giro palla/assedio fiorentino? Ma piuttosto si torna a tifare contro



Tutto secondo copione, purtroppo.
Impensabile ripartire con De Jong davanti alla difesa, senza un regista vero e senza un centrocampista di peso nella mediana.


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Agosto 2015)

Un altro anno da passare a rodermi il fegato


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Mi sembra una scienza facile da capire

- Prendi centrocampisti decenti
-Oppure prendi Ibra

Non prendi I bertolacci ed i Balutelo


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

La Fiorentina gioca bene e si sà, ma noi stiamo giocando uguale a come quando c'era Inzaghi in panchina. Ovviamente con un centrocampo del genere hai difficoltà contro chiunque abbia un briciolo di tecnica e con questo non voglio giustificare l'allenatore precedente, ma è la verità.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

a questa squadra non serve un centrocampista, serve Balotelli, ma come fate a non vederlo?!


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tutto ampiamente prevedibile e previsto.
> 
> Chissa come finira dopo il acquisto di Balotelli?...



Dopo ?Vinciamo la coppa del nonno e pure il bidone d'argento.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Mi sembra una scienza facile da capire

- Prendi centrocampisti decenti
-Oppure prendi Ibra

Non prendi I bertolacci ed i Balutelo


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2015)

Poi é chiaro che con un centrocampo che sa impostare noi non la vediamo mai. Questa cosa é chiara a tutti. A tutti tranne che a questi incapaci. Dai prendiamo altre 20 attaccanti. Che siamo pochi li davanti.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Penso che, ad oggi, anche il Frosinone ci farebbe una testa così.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Quando saltano il primo pressing siamo fritti.


Ci voleva un intenditore di più, poi coi difensori giovani si corrono sti rischi, l'inferiorità numerica ci condannerà mi sa


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

nettamente meglio la Fiorentina...sconfitta assicurata...comunque Kalinic è un gran simulatore..


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2015)

E poi a che serve de jong? Non imposta, non difend. Incomprensibile.


----------



## ilcondompelato (23 Agosto 2015)

il solito disastro...ma tutto previsto...nessuna delusione 
il solito centrocampo disastroso...terzini ridicoli e assenza di qualità a centrocampo, nonostante i 100 spesi.
ma ora arrivera simultelli e gatto persiano che risolveranno i ns problemi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che, ad oggi, anche il Frosinone ci farebbe una testa così.



Ma pure il Carpi


----------



## Andre96 (23 Agosto 2015)

-


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

ora devono puntare Roncaglia che è già ammonito


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> E poi a che serve de jong? Non imposta, non difend. Incomprensibile.



Da mani nei capelli, è il MALE


----------



## mariorossi36 (23 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> mi dispiace per Ely, come al solito i giovani da noi stanno sommersi nella melma, impossibile crescere in un contesto così disastroso, un centrocampo FINTO, NULL, nessun filtro e nessuna impostazione, il delirio


Ely è stato il giocatore più espulso della serie B lo scorso anno.... 2 mesi sono pochi, è un buon difensore ma deve crescere...


----------



## Fabregas (23 Agosto 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una scienza facile da capire
> 
> - Prendi centrocampisti decenti
> -Oppure prendi Ibra
> ...



Ibra con questo "centrocampo" non vede palla


----------



## Andre96 (23 Agosto 2015)

Che senso ha spendere 30 milioni per Romagnoli se poi anche Thiago Silva sarebbe inutile con questo centrocampo.
Ricapitolando, il nostro centrocampo non solo non solo non imposta ed è quasi nullo in attacco se non per alcuni inserimenti ma risulta inutile anche in fase difensiva non facendo da diga e mettendo nei casini i difensori...eh ma non seve qualità, se poi basta che la squadra avversaria abbia un Borja Valero qualunque per rendere nulli tutti e 3 i nostri centrocampisti è perchè hanno troppa qualità, no? E ora forza con Soriano per fare il salto...dalla finestra.
Per fortuna che alla prima abbiamo la Fiorentina così ci risparmiamo di vederci le partite in tempo, altra stagione sprecata.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Serve un regista/centrocampista tecnico. Questa partita è la prova che non è un mio capriccio.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

Siamo solo alla prima giornata e, tra questa squadra male assortita e quella fogna umana di Balotelli, ne ho già le scatole piene.


----------



## danyrossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Sembra il Milan di Inzaghi con altri interpreti stessa mediocrità, UGUALE.
Mi aspettavo con Sinisa un Milan più aggressivo almeno neanche quello aspetto l'arrivo di Balotelli prima di prendermi un anno sabbatico quando torneremo a fare calcio tornero.


----------



## forzaplus44 (23 Agosto 2015)

come l'hanno scorso il condom nn ha capito anche stavolta un emerito *****


----------



## Kaw (23 Agosto 2015)

Alla faccia dell'inizio di campionato, si era già capito l'andazzo dopo 10 minuti ma sotto anche di un uomo direi che si fa impossibile.
Chissà se capiranno quali sono i problemi reali della squadra, centrocampo nullo e pensano a Balotelli.


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Agosto 2015)

100 milioni per vedere lo stesso Milan dello scorso anno, ovvero zero gioco e due occasioni avute per sbaglio.

No, ma un paio di centrocampisti top non servono; serve Balotelli che adesso arriva e risolve tutto, tranquilli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque scusate ma TUTTO AMPIAMENTE PREVISTO... E adesso sotto con L altro asino di Balotelli col il centrocampo siamo APPOSTO COSÌ


----------



## Andre96 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Serve un regista/centrocampista tecnico. Questa partita è la prova che non è un mio capriccio.



Nessuno pensa che sia un tuo capriccio, è che alcuni sono così rassegnati che ormai si accontentano dei Bertolacci


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

E adesso arriverà pure Soriano. Con i loro 35M ne prendevamo uno forte che sapesse impostare. Mah.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2015)

De Jong...io davvero non so come certa gente lo difenda.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Siamo solo alla prima giornata e, tra questa squadra male assortita e quella fogna umana di Balotelli, ne ho già le scatole piene.



Gia la mancanza del acquisto di un centrocampista decente era una bella mazzata, ma Balotelli? No, proprio no, stagione finita prima che iniziasse, per dire.


----------



## koti (23 Agosto 2015)

Il centrocampo, come ampliamente prevedibile, è veramente una roba imbarazzante. Gli attaccanti non hanno praticamente mai avuto un pallone giocabile e la difesa sempre scopertissima.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Serve un regista/centrocampista tecnico. Questa partita è la prova che non è un mio capriccio.



Ma ne serve pure 3 ma di quelli forti eh!! non Bertolacci che qualcuno magari sappia spiegarmi come facciamo ad averlo comprato per 20 milioni...


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Hanno ripreso il campionato dove avevano concluso il precedente.D'altronde anche con interpreti diversi la musica non cambia se il centrocampo fa sempre pena. E Galliano giustamente pensa a Balotelli, lui sì che ci risolverà i problemi!


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Nessuno pensa che sia un tuo capriccio,* è che alcuni sono così rassegnati che ormai si accontentano dei Bertolacci*



Già. Ma come si vede non costruisce gioco. E' solo un incursore.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Serve un regista/centrocampista tecnico. Questa partita è la prova che non è un mio capriccio.



Ma non serviva una prova.

Non esiste che una squadra che ambisca ad i primi 3 posti non abbia qualcuno capace di far girare palla e a trovare 2-3 passaggi chiave a partita.
E' dilettantismo puro pensare il contrario.

Come dico da sempre serve un registra con le palle quadrate Ed Ibra.
Ma rimarranno un sogno effimero rimpiazzato da un gatto e da un ebete.


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Noi prendiamo Zapata, loro Valero. Non occorre aggiungere altro.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Io vorrei capire a cosa servirebbe Ibrahimovic.
Non superiamo la metà campo palla a terra.
Ci vogliono giocatori a CENTROCAMPO cristo santo non è difficile a capirsi.
Lo svedese in QUESTO milan non serve.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Il problema non è neanche Balotelli ma la gente indecente a centrocampo. Prendessimo uno tecnico Balotelli mi sarebbe indifferente.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque se Mihajlovic dice "La società sa cosa serve" e gli prendono Balotelli e lui è pure d'accordo non può essere esente da colpe.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque se Mihajlovic dice "La società sa cosa serve" e gli prendono Balotelli e lui è pure d'accordo non può essere esente da colpe.



.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque se Mihajlovic dice "La società sa cosa serve" e gli prendono Balotelli e lui è pure d'accordo non può essere esente da colpe.



Che ne pensi di questo centrocampo, Roten?


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una sociatà seria domani prenderebbe il primo volo per Parigi. "Senti IBra quanto vuoi di stipendio? Qualsiasi cifra basta che torni"


 Dopo una prestazione del genere dubito che un campione abbia voglia di venire in questo circo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque se Mihajlovic dice "La società sa cosa serve" e gli prendono Balotelli e lui è pure d'accordo non può essere esente da colpe.



Un sergente di ferro proprio..


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

100mln. Ecco il risultato. Bravo Galliani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Si scalda Poli


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire a cosa servirebbe Ibrahimovic.
> Non superiamo la metà campo palla a terra.
> Ci vogliono giocatori a CENTROCAMPO cristo santo non è difficile a capirsi.
> Lo svedese in QUESTO milan non serve.



Ibrahimovic servirebbe eccome. Servirebbe a dare un senso ai Bonaventuras.


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il problema non è neanche Balotelli ma la gente indecente a centrocampo. Prendessimo uno tecnico Balotelli mi sarebbe indifferente.



Che serva un grande centrocampista lo sanno anche i muri..se non si prende quello tutto il mercato va rivalutato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2015)

Tanto per cambiare,squadra senza capo ne coda. Si spera in un miracolo dell'allenatore come lo scorso anno. Questa squadra ha solo senso con Ibra...e non ne sono nemmeno sicuro! E invece si va a prendere l'Ibra senza voglia di allenarsi e giocare! Vergogna!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

Male male! 

Squadra senza idee, centrocampo inesistente e di conseguenza difensori continuamente in difficoltà. Non me la prendo con Ely, è giovane e sbagliare ci sta, ma non gli do tutte le colpe, anzi. Cmq troppi passaggi indietro, la squadra pressa ma siamo posizionati male, manca armonia nel pressing... Penso che il problema principale sia dovuto alla pochezza del centrocampo, non ce ne uno che sta giocando bene e gli altri due reparti ne soffrono tantissimo. Ma no problem, tanto arrivano soriano e balotelli! Spero che mihajlovi si dia una svegliata e cerchi di rimediare il risultato. Dai ci voglio credere! Forza Milan!!


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

Anche una persona che non ha mai visto il calcio può capire che il centrocampo del Milan è una cosa oscena,nessuno è in grado di impostare e poi ci rimette un ragazzino come Ely.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tanto per cambiare,squadra senza capo ne coda. Si spera in un miracolo dell'allenatore come lo scorso anno. Questa squadra ha solo senso con Ibra...e non ne sono nemmeno sicuro! E invece si va a prendere l'Ibra senza voglia di allenarsi e giocare! Vergogna!



Avrebbe senso con chi imposta a centrocampo. Se prendono due CC tecnici. Ibra è relativo secondo me. Sarebbe sempre il solito schema di pochezza a metà campo + lancio lungo allo svedese.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Risultato giusto. Il primo vero test ci sta dicendo quanto vale questo Milan contro una squadra ottima.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

S'era capito chiaro e tondo che era De Jong il problema, ma da quest'estate.. Jack e Bertolacci poca roba, duole dirlo.


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlovic è colpevole tanto quanto Galliani!! I giocatori li ha accettati lui, le richieste le fa lui!! Purtroppo avremo si un allenatore con le palle, ma ha una mentalità da provinciale!! Voglio vedere se un allenatore come Emery si accontentava di questi scarpari!!


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Dai ci voglio credere! Forza Milan!!



Meglio cambiare sport,questa sarà un altro anno come lo scorso...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Spero che mihajlovi si dia una svegliata e cerchi di rimediare il risultato. Dai ci voglio credere! Forza Milan!!



In 10 contro 11 ci vuole tanta tanta fortuna


----------



## ralf (23 Agosto 2015)

Il nostro centrocampo in questo primo tempo  :
Bertolacci passaggi 13 
Bonaventura passaggi 11 
De jong passaggi 20

Il migliore romagnoli 28 pasaggi


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic servirebbe eccome. Servirebbe a dare un senso ai Bonaventuras.



Servirebbe a dare un senso ai Bonaventuras (stile Nocerino) , in una squadra che supera la metà campo palla al piede.
Dunque non questo Milan!
A noi servono DUE centrocampisti FORTISSIMI. Uno coi piedi che gestisca il pallone e un trequrtista fortissimo al posto del giapponese disgustoso


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Entrerà Poli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> S'era capito chiaro e tondo che era De Jong il problema, ma da quest'estate.. Jack e Bertolacci poca roba, duole dirlo.



Infatti, con il prolungamento di De Jong gia si capiva che aria tirava


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire a cosa servirebbe Ibrahimovic.
> Non superiamo la metà campo palla a terra.
> Ci vogliono giocatori a CENTROCAMPO cristo santo non è difficile a capirsi.
> Lo svedese in QUESTO milan non serve.



Ibrahimovic non è solo un attaccante, Ibrahimovic è pressione psicologica, voglia di vincere, voglia di dominare, di divorare, di distruggere. 

Tu piccolo Bertolacci alzi la testa e vedi che Ibrahimovic è vicino a te, ti senti sicuro, ti senti un Bertolacci migliore, perchè Lui è vicino a te


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Male male!
> 
> Squadra senza idee, centrocampo inesistente e di conseguenza difensori continuamente in difficoltà. Non me la prendo con Ely, è giovane e sbagliare ci sta, ma non gli do tutte le colpe, anzi. Cmq troppi passaggi indietro, la squadra pressa ma siamo posizionati male, manca armonia nel pressing... Penso che il problema principale sia dovuto alla pochezza del centrocampo, non ce ne uno che sta giocando bene e gli altri due reparti ne soffrono tantissimo. Ma no problem, tanto arrivano soriano e balotelli! Spero che mihajlovi si dia una svegliata e cerchi di rimediare il risultato. Dai ci voglio credere! Forza Milan!!



Ma Rodrigo Ely infatti non ha sbagliato.
Il centrocampo non fa filtro e i difensori sono alla mercè degli attaccanti e dei centrocampisti della Fiorentina.
Aggiungiamoci un arbitraggio palesemente poco favorevole e il risultato è quello che abbiamo visto.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Avrebbe senso con chi imposta a centrocampo. Se prendono due CC tecnici. Ibra è relativo secondo me. Sarebbe sempre il solito schema di pochezza a metà campo + lancio lungo allo svedese.



Alleluja!


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Sto asino di Bertolacci interrompe pure le azioni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo sia morto


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

NON fischia nulla. NULLA.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma alzati scarsone che stiamo perdendo


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Agosto 2015)

spero si sia rotto seriamente


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma basta con sto Ibraaaaa!! L'attacco che abbiamo è l'unica cosa che va bene, bisogna prendere CENTROCAMPISTI no Ibra!! Abbiamo bisogno di un regista di qualità con le palle e di un gra trequartista, altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte!!


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Che dio non voglia!! Bonaventura invece di girarsi e appoggiarla dietro ha provato UN filtrante per Bacca.

Oddio mio che sollievo.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto Ibraaaaa!! L'attacco che abbiamo è l'unica cosa che va bene, bisogna prendere CENTROCAMPISTI no Ibra!! Abbiamo bisogno di un regista di qualità con le palle e di un gra trequartista, altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte!!



Ri-alleluja.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma dai De Sciglio perchè 'ste vaccate?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma sparati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio, PERCHE?


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio.
De.
Sciglio.

Con 4 giocatori in area.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Non ha mai fatto un tiro decente, ci prova comunque


----------



## diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

De Sciglio non lo voglio più vedere in campo


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Mettesse Suso che sa giocare a calcio.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Agosto 2015)

E ma con Ibra e Balotelli cambia il discorso ahahahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto Ibraaaaa!! L'attacco che abbiamo è l'unica cosa che va bene, bisogna prendere CENTROCAMPISTI no Ibra!! Abbiamo bisogno di un regista di qualità con le palle e di un gra trequartista, altrimenti non si va da nessuna parte!!



<3


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Sto arbitro e vergognoso.


----------



## danyrossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Mi meraviglio che vi meravigliate di desciglio è sempre stato una pippa.


----------



## Andre96 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già. Ma come si vede non costruisce gioco. E' solo un incursore.



Appunto, un incursore che farebbe sicuramente benissimo con un ma anche due centrocampisti tecnici.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Diego Lopez è pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

diego


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Un massacro.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Pazzesco Diego


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli una sicurezza


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

sto rimpiangendo Muntari, non scherzo. 

almeno fisicamente si faceva sentire.


----------



## Fabregas (23 Agosto 2015)

Quando si decidono a fare santo Lopez?


----------



## Snake (23 Agosto 2015)

parata paranormale


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

finita


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Diegone che portierone.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Rigore per la Florentia Viola


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Agosto 2015)

povero diego, un'altra stagione a prendere pallonate... ma chi glielo fa fare


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Nesta


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Che scempio.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

se ciao


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Che disastro.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia ragazzi


----------



## The Ripper (23 Agosto 2015)

De Jong grande mediano


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Appena Sinisa si prende l'alibi dell'espulsione lo vado a strangolare di persona.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Niente non è annata manco questa


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Agosto 2015)

e 2


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Mio dio ma non è palla piena?


----------



## sabato (23 Agosto 2015)

Maledette verticalizzazioni.


----------



## Snake (23 Agosto 2015)

una chiusura degna del miglior nesta


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Dopo essersi fatto infilare dal filtrante, si fa fregare da Ilicic, il Messi della serie A.

Un netto upgrade rispetto a Mexes.


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Come il Gattopardo, cambiare tutto per non cambiare niente. Qui c'è poi l'aggravante dei 100 ml spesi.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

2-0


----------



## J&B (23 Agosto 2015)

2-0

sono atterrito


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Agosto 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente non è annata manco questa



Perchè scusa che pensavi di vincere?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Altra stagione nel cestino.


----------



## mariorossi36 (23 Agosto 2015)

Un difensore da 30 milioni non può fare un intervento del genere....


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

meno male che sta trasferta ce la leviamo subito dalle palle. 

quanto odio i viola, ci si mette pure sto arbitro ad ammonire alla catzum.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Finita.


----------



## danyrossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2207]danyrossonera[/MENTION]

Al prossimo post del genere verrai bannata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ilicic non può non segnare contro di noi, Lopez ci ha provato ma non può farci nulla


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

De Jong


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Disastro


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Un dirigente SERIO non aspetta nemmeno domani, si dimette 2 secondi dopo la partita. Ma noi non abbiamo un dirigente, abbiamo UN BUFFONE.


----------



## Snake (23 Agosto 2015)

93 mil spesi e stiamo messi più o meno come l'anno scorso


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma sto kalinic che cosa vuole?


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ormai è fatta, siamo sconfitti è inutile sperare, siamo in inferiorità numerica e sembra che stiamo affrontando il Barcellona. Spero solo che la dirigenza, se abbia un minimo di coscienza si accorga una volta per tutte dello scempio di squadra che abbiamo. Balotelli sarebbe il colpo di grazia, segnatevelo.


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Agosto 2015)

de jong  finisce qui la mia partita, e forse la mia stagione, che roba


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque non era rigore!! Si è appena visto che ha preso la palla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> 93 mil spesi e stiamo messi più o meno come l'anno scorso



La prima la stravincemmo contro la Lazio arrivata terza


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

mariorossi36 ha scritto:


> Un difensore da 30 milioni non può fare un intervento del genere....



Infatti é un ottimo intervento sul pallone. Arbitraggio scandaloso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Mettono pure Astori, Sousa senza pietà.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

vediamo di mandare a casa sto serbo interista di melma per l'amor di dio...un altra stagione così non la reggo...lui e soriano che vadano al carpi e stop...via l'immondizia da Milanello...su Galliani non mi esprimo xkè non ha senso...spero solo che qualche pazzo esasperato faccio quello che deve fare...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Daje l'aborto di Astori, ci manca solo la sua faccia


----------



## Morghot (23 Agosto 2015)

Iniziamo bene


----------



## neversayconte (23 Agosto 2015)

Valeri maledetto cane.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Per me non è rigore. ZERO


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Infatti é un ottimo intervento sul pallone. Arbitraggio scandaloso.



Assolutamente sul pallone, un intervento da grande difensore, altroché

Purtroppo non so cosa abbia visto questa sottospecie di arbitro


----------



## mariorossi36 (23 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Comunque non era rigore!! Si è appena visto che ha preso la palla



prima le gambe poi la palla..... mi è sembrato..... cmq non si fa un intervento così sulla linea di fondo...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

non vediamo la porta...


----------



## patriots88 (23 Agosto 2015)

rigore inesistente, cosi' come il secondo giallo ad ely fiscale.

noi faremo anche lercio, ma arbitraggio vergognoso.

a firenze va sempre cosi'


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Tirano solo i terzini, e si vede


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Se gallinaccio avesse una dignità, ma non c'è l'ha, su dimetterebbe


----------



## siioca (23 Agosto 2015)

era rigore.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Pure sti attaccanti... 

Mah...


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> E ma con Ibra e Balotelli cambia il discorso ahahahahahah



Grosso equivoco credere che Ibra possa ovviare ai problemi del centrocampo.
Al PSG è con Verratti.
Al Milan giocava comunque con Van Bommel, Ambrosini e Gattuso.
All'Inter con Cambiasso, Stankavic e Vieira.

Ibra può far vincere lo scudetto a una squadra che senza di lui è da terzo posto, e questo Milan non è assolutamente da terzo posto.
Senza tralasciare che Ibra comunque non verrebbe senza avere la certezza che ci sia qualcun altro a dargli man forte. 
Lui viene per vincere, non per svernare in un Milan senza capo né coda.


----------



## danyrossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Il centrocampo oltre a non produrre niente in attacco e inesistente in fase di non possesso
Dispiace dirlo ma Bertolacci è inutile...


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non vediamo la porta...



Esatto.
Eppure a me a parte Borja Valero (comunque non Xavi) non mi pare che la Fiorentina sia piena di fenomeni.
Non tiriamo in porta, non abbiamo un gioco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2015)

spero che la curva,già domani dica qualcosa,che dia un segnale forte. Un'altra stagione così non si passa.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Agosto 2015)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> rigore inesistente, cosi' come il secondo giallo ad ely fiscale.
> 
> noi faremo anche lercio, ma arbitraggio vergognoso.
> 
> a firenze va sempre cosi'



quotooo bravo patriots88.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> rigore inesistente, cosi' come il secondo giallo ad ely fiscale.
> 
> noi faremo anche lercio, ma arbitraggio vergognoso.
> *
> a firenze va sempre cosi*'



.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Bacca ed Adriano stanno giocando da soli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma cosa dorme Adriano??? Ci ha messo tre ore a capire di dover correre


----------



## robs91 (23 Agosto 2015)

E questi hanno Rossi e Suarez in panchina.Ci sono superiori,niente da dire,se non che Galliani è un incapace.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non vediamo la porta...



tatarusano ha i guanti immacolati.


----------



## Morghot (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque facciamo schifo al pene, arbitraggio non arbitraggio sembra abbiamo fatto 10 passi indietro rispetto alle precedenti partite


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci perchè non si impicca?


----------



## VonVittel (23 Agosto 2015)

Valeri 2 Milan 0
Vi invito a vedere tutti gli errori arbitrali di Valeri nelle partite arbitrate del Milan. È una vergogna signori miei


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Oddio santo a chi ha crossato Bertolacci? PAZZESCO.


----------



## diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma il fallo su Donnavventura?


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Valeri. UN DISASTRO.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Arbitro di menta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Rigore netto non assegnato. Incredibile. INCREDIBILE


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

sto Valeri comunque lo odio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Questo è rigore


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Arbitraggio scandaloso.


----------



## Morghot (23 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo che ogni volta che lo riprendono ghigna sotto i baffi... dio santo morisse stasera stessa


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura, l'uomo che dribbla all'indietro.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Agosto 2015)

Questo e' rigore arbitroooo di mentaaa


----------



## Fabregas (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Grosso equivoco credere che Ibra possa ovviare ai problemi del centrocampo.
> Al PSG è con Verratti.
> Al Milan giocava comunque con Van Bommel, Ambrosini e Gattuso.
> All'Inter con Cambiasso, Stankavic e Vieira.
> ...



Ibra fa vincere lo scudetto a squadre da scudetto.

Alla Juve era così
All'Inter era così
Al Barca era così
Al Milan era così
Al PSG è così

Ibra toccava gli stessi palloni di Bacca oggi e stavamo comunque sotto 2-0.


"Eh ma Ibra è Ibra gnègnègnè"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Montolivo che ogni volta che lo riprendono ghigna sotto i baffi... dio santo morisse stasera stessa



Il Capitano eh


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Su Bonaventura era rigore solare


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Valeri 2 Milan 0
> Vi invito a vedere tutti gli errori arbitrali di Valeri nelle partite arbitrate del Milan. È una vergogna signori miei



quoto, è un altro tagliavento. 

cani maledetti.


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Questo è rigore


Si ma tanto degli arbitri non si parla. Rosso inesistente, rigore regalato, rigore netto per noi. Ditemi come si fa a giocare così. Pazzesco.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Vabbe che facciamo schifo. Ma se un arbitro fischia sempre per una parta possiamo fare a meno di giocare. Cioe sto Valeri ogni singola decisione l'ha fatta nel senso della Fiorentina. Una cosa assurda.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Lasciate stare l'arbitraggio. Stiamo meritando di perdere.


----------



## Tizio (23 Agosto 2015)

Aspetto ancora il nostro primo tiro in porta...


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonaventura, l'uomo che dribbla all'indietro.



La tiene 6 sec, dribbla all'indietro e poi verticalizza nel vuoto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bertolacci perchè non si impicca?


 Come si fa a dire che Sabatini non è stato bravo?


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Ibra fa vincere lo scudetto a squadre da scudetto.
> 
> Alla Juve era così
> All'Inter era così
> ...



In più lo svedese dopo 60 min così tirava un pugno in pancia a qualcuno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Dai Ilicic, ora vai a fare le tue 20 partite nella mediocrità


----------



## diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

Non diamo alibi a questa società,lasciamo perdere l'arbitraggio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2015)

Anche quest'anno non è aria, almeno lo si è capito fin da subito, così mi trovo subito qualcos'altro da fare.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

ma quanto fa schifo Bertolacci ? 

non si vergogna ?


----------



## O Animal (23 Agosto 2015)

Che casino...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma se levasse De Jong?!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Il nulla fatto squadra.

Solo diego Lopez si salva.
Ma cisa ci fa in questa squadra da schifo ?


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Milan e Valeri scandalosi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Voglio vedere cosa diranno Galliani e l'allenatore dopo questa sconfitta. Così, giusto per...


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Agosto 2015)

De Jong grande regista, perde palla e si ferma a guardare se molla lui che è il più grintoso non è un buon segno


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Devi recuperare ed entra Nocerino, assurdo. tutto assurdo!


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Ahahahahahahahahahah entra Nocerino


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2015)

letteralmente dominati. Che vergogna. Mihajlovic è un bla bla bla


----------



## drama 84 (23 Agosto 2015)

ci siamo completamente arresi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma nessuno ha sentito Mihajlovic urlare a qualcuno in particolare??


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

ecco, fuori sto pagliaccio. 

nocerino ha più dignità di sto coatto.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

Eh sì con Nocerino cambia tutto


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Bacca e adriano devono giocare 20 metri indietro per vedere palla.... Rendiamoci conto. No ma il centrocampo se non viene soriano è a posto cosi


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma si potrà vedere un cambio Nocerino-Bertolacci dopo aver speso tutti quei soldi?


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Alle prossime partite mi metto il DVD del milan di Sacchi.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere cosa diranno Galliani e l'allenatore dopo questa sconfitta. Così, giusto per...



...che anche la Juve ha perso ...in casa....


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Sono allibito.
Ho seguito il Pavia dal vivo nel precampionato.
Gioca MEGLIO del Milan.

Perchè facciamo sempre così pena cristo è una condanna. Quando ne usciremo?!?!?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma quindi questo resta? Mammamia seguo l'Avellino quest'anno mi sa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2015)

intanto il tanto denigrato Baselli,segna col Torino giocando da titolare.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Ahahaahahaha dentro Nocerino. 
Maledetti maledetti.

Il mio milan


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lasciate stare l'arbitraggio. Stiamo meritando di perdere.



Mi spiace ma NO. Lasciamo stare una cippa. Stanno giocando meglio, ma cosi vince anche il Perugia. Espulsione nel primo tempo inesistente, rigore regalato, rigore netto negato. Partita condizionata pesantemente dall arbitro.


----------



## Morghot (23 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Devi recuperare ed entra Nocerino, assurdo. tutto assurdo!


Se vabbè, dobbiamo non prenderne altri mi sa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma si potrà vedere un cambio Nocerino-Bertolacci dopo aver speso tutti quei soldi?



Nocerino, mister X, per due soldi è giunto qua


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Non diamo alibi a questa società,lasciamo perdere l'arbitraggio.



Molti si arrabbieranno, ma preparatevi al dopopartita: arbitraggio contro e Montolivo da recuperare.

Dichiarazioni scritte pure arrivassero Cristiano Ronaldo e Hazard.


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2015)

Oh, madonna ma pure i commentatori sono ritardati? "Nocerino, un grande protagonista dell'anno dello scudetto di Allegri", ma lui manco c'era quell'anno!


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile, Valeri fischia un fallo per noi


----------



## diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

A fine partita Galliani spieghi...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

ahahahahahahaha e nessuno che tira in porta


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Zapata colpisci di testa lì!!


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma perché Zapata l'ha stoppata?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma cosa fa quel ritardato di Zappata MA COSA FA


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Ahahah ma cosa fa zapata e cosa diamine fa Bacca da 3 metri cercano l'appoggio

AHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> A fine partita Galliani spieghi...




Cosa ti aspetti che dica?


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

De Jong scandaloso


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Appena Sinisa si prende l'alibi dell'espulsione lo vado a strangolare di persona.


 Quotone. Almeno la magra consolazione nel vedere un allenatore che si assume le sue colpe e incolpa i giocatori. Vediamo.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> A fine partita Galliani scappa...



fixed


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

De Jong ma vai a...


----------



## J&B (23 Agosto 2015)

intesa colombiana,cosa ne capiamo noi?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Dimissioni x tutti.
Bee salvaci tu


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Meglio così comunque.

Questa società ondeggia facilmente sull'entusiasmo facile.

La partita di stasera dev'essere il monito di come può essere questa stagione senza un vero centrocampo.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile, Non ha fischiato fallo.


----------



## bonvo74 (23 Agosto 2015)

0-2 con diego lopez migliore in campo, buon segno


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma lo cambiamo De Jong?!?


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Malissimo De Jong.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

de jong disastroso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Dopo questa gara la campagna abbonamenti sicuramente andra ancora meglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Meglio così comunque.
> 
> Questa società ondeggia facilmente sull'entusiasmo facile.
> 
> La partita di stasera dev'essere il monito di come può essere questa stagione senza un vero centrocampo.



Vero, dispiace per gli alibi dell'espulsione, del rigore.. Ho sperato in una sconfitta dalla notizia sulla scimmia ignorante


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Two girls one cup fa meno schifo di questa partita del MIlan


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Vai De Jong, insegna agli angeli come dominare il centrocampo del Perugia


----------



## franck3211 (23 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vero, dispiace per gli alibi dell'espulsione, del rigore.. Ho sperato in una sconfitta dalla notizia sulla scimmia ignorante



Meglio evitarli questi insulti, si possono fraintendere


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2015)

"Crediamo di poter lottare per il terzo posto e di avere un buon piazzamento,tra le prime posizioni, in campionato"

non so se ridere o piangere. Non so se ci credeno davvero a queste affermazioni che fanno o no.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

adesso ci pensa Cerci...


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Io cambierei Lopez, stona lì in mezzo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura comunque resta il più forte che abbiamo, altro che Bacca


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2015)

Ho i conati di vomito, che orrore indescrivibile ...


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Ah beh, entra il fenomeno


----------



## Ciora (23 Agosto 2015)

Sembra sempre l'anno del "peggio di quello prima non si può fare" e invece, inesorabilmente continuiamo a scavare


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ecco Robben.


----------



## diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa ti aspetti che dica?



Intanto potrebbe spiegare come mai dopo un mercato da 100 milioni usciamo con le ossa rotte da Firenze


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Quanto manca alla fine della stagione?


----------



## sabato (23 Agosto 2015)

Io non ho visto questa superiorità della Fiorentina,
ha giocato solo di rimessa e con l'aiuto dell'arbitro si trova sul 2-0.


----------



## Ciora (23 Agosto 2015)

Entra Lionel Cristiano Cerci!


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Cerci, Nocerino. Ma che roba è?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Meglio evitarli questi insulti, si possono fraintendere



Mi scuso con le scimmie


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Agosto 2015)

Cari milanisti se Sparta (noi) piange, Atene (voi) non ride...ma consoliamoci...non ridono neppure Corinto, Tebe, Argo...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bonaventura comunque resta il più forte che abbiamo, altro che Bacca



Pensa gli altri allora...


----------



## O Animal (23 Agosto 2015)

Azioni manovrate 24 a 9.. Alla 27esima scatta il 3 a 0...


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Cerci


----------



## Lollo7zar (23 Agosto 2015)

L'unica cosa buona di questa partita sono i cori contro montolivo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Bertolacci, Nocerino, Cerci

Nemmeno il Sassuolo ha giocatori così in campo credo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2015)

a proposito,ma ad abbonamenti come siamo messi? dove si pososno vedere i dati? Stanno calando? Non deve andarci più nessuno allo stadio.


----------



## diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa ti aspetti che dica?



Intanto potrebbe spiegare come mai dopo tutti proclami ed un mercato da 100 milioni usciamo con le ossa rotte da Firenze


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pensa gli altri allora...



Ma esattamente è il più forte per cosa?
Per dribblare all'indietro, scodellare palloni a caso, sbagliare un gol fatto di testa da 4 metri, non dribblare mai un avversario?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> a proposito,ma ad abbonamenti come siamo messi? dove si pososno vedere i dati? Stanno calando? Non deve andarci più nessuno allo stadio.



Non si sa niente. Il che e tutto dire


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2015)

il telecronistla: "sembra una partita di allenamento per la fiorentina adesso". Umiliati. Che vergogna.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Loro fanno entrare Mati Fernandez e Mario Suarez, no così, per dire


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

Meglio spengere tutto e uscire fuori quando gioca il Milan tanto è sempre la solita minestra...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

credo di aver visto la più brutta partita della storia del Milan...una cosa mai vista...senza 2 centrocampisti e ibra chiudo qui per quest'anno...inutile farsi sangue amaro per nulla


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Signori e signore: ecco l'esordio del modulo vincente, il 4312


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Pure la ola fanno.. Spero facciano schifo tutto il campionato.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

gli olè già alla prima di campionato, che vergogna.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Che umiliazione.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Prima partita della stagione e spengo prima della fine... Se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino.... Galliani maledettp


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Ci fanno gli olè e il torello...


----------



## Principe (23 Agosto 2015)

Si dovrebbe dimettere stasera .


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ci prendono pure per i fondelli.


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

Dai puntiamo a salvarci anche quest'anno!! Ce la possiamo fare


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Agosto 2015)

Su BT Sport UK non si spiegano come mai il Milan non si interessi ad un regista dato che e' chiaramente una lacuna della squadra.

In tutto il mondo e su tutte le longitudini. Solo il nostro grande AD non se ne rende conto


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Agosto 2015)

Bee dopo questa partita scappa col malloppo


----------



## Ciora (23 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Su BT Sport UK non si spiegano come mai il Milan non si interessi ad un regista dato che e' chiaramente una lacuna della squadra.
> 
> In tutto il mondo e su tutte le longitudini. Solo il nostro grande AD non se ne rende conto



Perchè il geometra dice che siamo copertissimi, ANZI se arrivasse un centrocampista come Soriano dovrebbe partirne uno perchè c'è abbondanza


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

ma uno che sappia tenere bassa la palla quando tira?!?


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Il grande Bonaventura...


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

almeno gli altri anni c'era l'alibi del mercato da pezzenti a costo zero. 

quest'anno 100 mln per fare ste figure di melma. 
ma in tutto questo Bee che cosa dice ? dov'è quel quaquaraquà ?


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Nocerino meglio degli altri tre messi insieme.
Bonaventura sbaglia il secondo gol della serata. Campione vero.


----------



## Principe (23 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo giocatori pietosi e un allenatore incapace .


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Cori "vincerete il tricolor" alla prima giornata... 
Picchiati e umiliati.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

hbhhahaahahbahbhdujhs Cercii ahsdsaha


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Mihailovic un ameba, ha visto che il loro modulo ci metteva in crisi e non si è mosso, ci hanno espulso un giocatore e ha fatto un cambio superclassico, vede che non tocchiamo palla e mette nocerino, toglie bacca e mette cerci. Un fenomeno.


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> almeno gli altri anni c'era l'alibi del mercato da pezzenti a costo zero.
> 
> quest'anno 100 mln per fare ste figure di melma.
> ma in tutto questo Bee che cosa dice ? dov'è quel quaquaraquà ?


Ah io se fossi bee direi a Berlusconi "o mandi via Galliani e co oppure non se ne fa niente e ti lascio col tuo Milan nella melma"


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Il gioco di Mihajlovic qual è?


----------



## Ciora (23 Agosto 2015)

ahauhauauhuh cerci


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> De Jong scandaloso



E non solo lui... resta la solita storia a centrocampo nostro male maggiore: senza personalita, senza idee, senza gioco, senza velocita, senza tecnica, senza movimenti, senza dignità.. piu di 3 mesi di calciomercato e sono sempre gli stessi, perche Bertolacci non conta come rinforzo per questo patetico centrocampo


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Galliani ne ha 1 settimana per prendere 2 centrocampisti che possano fare la diffefenza in questo Milan


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque Mihailovic un ameba, ha visto che il loro modulo ci metteva in crisi e non si è mosso, ci hanno espulso un giocatore e ha fatto un cambio superclassico, vede che non tocchiamo palla e mette nocerino, toglie bacca e mette cerci. Un fenomeno.



Honda non stava di certo brillando ma di sicuro non puoi lasciare così tanto spazio tra centrocampo e attacco, per me è anche quello un cambio del cass


----------



## Ciora (23 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi mettiamoci l'anima in pace, finchè Berlusconi e tutta la cricca a partire da galliani non escono COMPLETAMENTE fuori dalla società, continueremo con queste stagioni. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma si ritirino dai. Il milan non riesce più manco a perdere a testa alta. Si viene umiliati per l ennesima volta. È impossibile anche solo seguire la partita fino alla fine, ho dovuto staccare molti minuti fa. E c'è chi incolpa l arbitro per il rigorino. Già dopo i primi 20 minuti la differenza in campo era PALESE. Una cosa non accettabile se ti chiami milan e se i somari di dirigenti parlano di terzo posto o meglio.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2015)

La cosa bella é che tutti gli allineati diranno pazienza, ci vuole pazienza. Sono 2 anni che abbiamo pazienza. Adesso vogliamo i colpevoli sul banco degli imputati. A cominciare dall'ad.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Stesso milan di inzaghi
..
Uguale. .. con 100 milioni d euro in meno.
VERGOGNA


----------



## folletto (23 Agosto 2015)

Che giornataccia, fortuna che sono a cena fuori e non ho assistito allo spettacolo.... ......almeno però è tornato Balo


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Anche gli attaccanti pochissima roba, è?


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

Brutta sconfitta... Fiorentina ci ha dominato ma gli episodi sono stati fatali. Firenze non è il campo ideale in cui giocare in 10 per un ora e con un rigore a sfavore. Mihajlovic comunque si assuma le sue responsabilità.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque Mihailovic un ameba, ha visto che il loro modulo ci metteva in crisi e non si è mosso, ci hanno espulso un giocatore e ha fatto un cambio superclassico, vede che non tocchiamo palla e mette nocerino, toglie bacca e mette cerci. Un fenomeno.



tranquillo, se salta c'è pronto brocco brocchi.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche gli attaccanti pochissima roba, è?



per questo che prendiamo Balotelli


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2015)

Bene romagnoli, de sciglio e Diego Lopez. Il resto uno schifo. Mettiamoci pure l'arbitro contro di noi e si chiude il quadretto.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

*Fiorentina Milan 2-0 FINALE*


----------



## Ciora (23 Agosto 2015)

Han segnato pure le ***** alla fine


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Curioso di sentire le dichiarazioni.
Ricomincia l'incubo ragazzi.
Altro anno di fegato marcio


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2015)

adesso non vorrei esagerare, ma un umiliazione tale Inzaghi l'ha mai subita?


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ma si ritirino dai. Il milan non riesce più manco a perdere a testa alta. Si viene umiliati per l ennesima volta. È impossibile anche solo seguire la partita fino alla fine, ho dovuto staccare molti minuti fa. E c'è chi incolpa l arbitro per il rigorino. Già dopo i primi 20 minuti la differenza in campo era PALESE. Una cosa non accettabile se ti chiami milan e se i somari di dirigenti parlano di terzo posto o meglio.



Non sono daccordo. Le partite durano 90 minuti e questa é stata condizionata dopo l espulsione nettamente. L arbitro l'ha chiusa regalando un rigore per un intervento pulito sul pallone


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Cominciamo bene l'ennesima stagione della riscossa.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> adesso non vorrei esagerare, ma un umiliazione tale Inzaghi l'ha mai subita?



Ti sei già scordato la partita col torino in casa del toro?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> adesso non vorrei esagerare, ma un umiliazione tale Inzaghi l'ha mai subita?


Col Napoli credo.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> adesso non vorrei esagerare, ma un umiliazione tale Inzaghi l'ha mai subita?



Dai su non bestemmiamo.
Con Inzaghi siamo stati ridicolizzati da tutti.
Ci siamo già dimenticati?


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Tutto ampiamente previsto non mi ero mai fatto illusioni.


----------



## Ciora (23 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non sono daccordo. Le partite durano 90 minuti e questa é stata condizionata dopo l espulsione nettamente. L arbitro l'ha chiusa regalando un rigore per un intervento pulito sul pallone



BASTA. I giustificazionisti e i difensori di Galliani e co. sono parte della situazione in cui ci troviamo da ANNI.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> adesso non vorrei esagerare, ma un umiliazione tale Inzaghi l'ha mai subita?


Ma per piacere su...


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Diego Lopez 6.5
Antonelli 4
Romagnoli 5
Ely 4
De Sciglio 4
De Jong 4
Bertolacci 4
Bonaventura 5.5
Honda 4.5
Adriano 5.5
Bacca 5

Zapata 5
Nocerino 4.5
Cerci 4.5

Mihajlovic 4.5

Penso di essere stato abbastanza obbiettivo. Forse hi dato un po' troppo a Bacca e ad Adriano ma è come un 4/5 per Bacca e per Luiz 5+.
Correggetemi se sbaglio.


----------



## James Watson (23 Agosto 2015)

Questa squadra non ha un centrocampo. Qui dentro sono anni che lo ripetiamo ma sembriamo i soli ad essercene accorti. Meglio che smetto di commentare subito, altrimenti il ban è assicurato. Luis Adriano non è un giocatore.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Tra mercato e campo, in un giorno ogni speranza relativa a questa stagione è stata disintegrata.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> adesso non vorrei esagerare, ma un umiliazione tale Inzaghi l'ha mai subita?



Sì, in circa 32 partite di campionato


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Niente da fare. Sono passati tre mesi e mi è tornata la stessa tristezza che avevo dopo ogni partita della scorsa stagione e come i post-partita dello scorso anno mi viene voglia di non leggere né vedere tutto quello che riguarda il Milan (highlights delle partite, forum, ecc.). Distrutto già dopo la prima giornata!


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Dai su non bestemmiamo.
> Con Inzaghi siamo stati ridicolizzati da tutti.
> Ci siamo già dimenticati?


Ormai venisse pure Ancelotti sarebbe un incapace pure lui..siamo imbestialiti dentro..


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere su...



è solo una curiosità eh, stiamo parlando di una partita con zero tiri in porta.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque sia abbiamo fatto pena ma anche l'arbitro ha concluso l'opera.


----------



## James Watson (23 Agosto 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> BASTA. I giustificazionisti e i difensori di Galliani e co. sono parte della situazione in cui ci troviamo da ANNI.



Quoto e aggiungo che se quello era un intervento pulito sul pallone io ho le traveggole. Romagnoli prima prende le gambe del fiorentino, poi tocca la palla. Palla non vuol dire liberi tutti, Caressa and co han rovinato un sacco di gente.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 6.5
> Antonelli 4
> Romagnoli 5
> Ely 4
> ...



De Sciglio 4 perchè?
Antonelli 4 perchè?
Sono gli unici che hanno giocato insieme a Diego Lopez


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> adesso non vorrei esagerare, ma un umiliazione tale Inzaghi l'ha mai subita?


Si esageri ora. L'abbiamo subita sempre lo scorso anno. Te ne ricordo qualcuna: Empoli-Milan e Milan-Empoli.

A me ricorda uno dei peggior Milan di allegri, post Ibra. Quello con Balotelli appunto.


----------



## walter 22 (23 Agosto 2015)

Cominciamo proprio bene...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Agosto 2015)

Partita segnata ovviamente dall'espulsione, anche se prima di questa stavamo comunque subendo troppo la Viola... Purtroppo il centrocampo è inutile, Bertolacci stava bene a Genova, Bonaventura è più esterno, e De Jong oggi è stato pessimo.
Squadra nel complesso da 4, ma l'espulsione ha condizionato troppo. Aspetto le prossime gare.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Tra mercato e campo, in un giorno ogni speranza relativa a questa stagione è stata disintegrata.



Davvero. Prima ho pensato 'chissà, magari giocare contro un Frosinone o un Chievo sarebbe stato meglio', poi guardi la partita e ti viene da pensare che ci potrebbe asfaltare anche il Carpi. Sono desolato, davvero..


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Anche io credo partita condizionata dal arbitro, quello di Ely per me non era da rosso e quello di Romagnoli non era rigore

io giudico e critico il gioco, non il risultato, credo anche in 11 e senza quel rigore cmq perdevamo lo stesso



Admin ha scritto:


> Anche gli attaccanti pochissima roba, è?



Io direi poveri i nostri attacanti, nessuna palla gol in 95 minuti..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Agosto 2015)

Fortunatamente non l'ho vista. Comunque mi aspettavo un esordio di questo tipo.
Per me anche se prendissimo 2/3 campioni seri non cambierebbe poi molto. L'idea che possa essere Mihajlovic a guidare un nuovo corso milan mi ha sempre lasciato perplesso... C'è anche un problema allenatore, anche se ad ora sembra l'ultimo dei problemi


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Sconfitta meritata.

Non dico che sono contento ma guardando il tabellino degli esordi di Mihajilovic sto tranquillo.


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> BASTA. I giustificazionisti e i difensori di Galliani e co. sono parte della situazione in cui ci troviamo da ANNI.



Io non giustifico niente, tantomeno Galliani che reputo un incapace. La partita di stasera é pesantemente condizionata dall arbitraggio. Vedremo le prossime.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> De Sciglio 4 perchè?
> Antonelli 4 perchè?
> Sono gli unici che hanno giocato insieme a Diego Lopez



Tutti insufficienti per me. 
De Jong, Bonaventura e Bertolacci i peggiori di tutti.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> De Sciglio 4 perchè?
> Antonelli 4 perchè?
> Sono gli unici che hanno giocato insieme a Diego Lopez



Ok ti spiego, per me De Sciglio ha sbagliato ogni scelta possibile e Antonelli non l'ho mai visto.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ciora ha scritto:


> BASTA. I giustificazionisti e i difensori di Galliani e co. sono parte della situazione in cui ci troviamo da ANNI.



Concordo. Rispetto le idee di tutti. Ma dopo 2 anni di sfascio non si possono continuare a trovare giustificazioni. Basta.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Agosto 2015)

un regista e un trequartista se vogliamo essere dignitosi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Agosto 2015)

partita inguardabile,orribile,ai livelli del peggior Milan del peggiore Inzaghi (con la differenza che sono stati investiti anche più di 80 milioni sul mercato).

Spero solo che questa disfatta serva a far aprire gli occhi a qualcuno in sede di calciomercato:serve gente di qualità in mezzo al campo,non i Soriano o altre punte


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me De Sciglio dietro è stato il migliore (o il meno peggio..), scambierei il suo voto con quello di Romagnoli.


----------



## J&B (23 Agosto 2015)

Quello stasera telefonerà a Raiola per Balotelli,siamo nei guai ragazzi.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2015)

Diegone 9
De sciglio 5,5
Antonelli 5,5
Ely 4.5 
Romagnoli 5,5

De jong 4
Bertolacci s.v.
Bonaventura 5
Honda 4

Bacca 5
Adriano 5

Zapata 6
Nocerino 6
Cerci s.v.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

L'unica cosa positiva che ho visto in campo è stata che De Sciglio sembra tornato ad essere un calciatore. Per il resto è stata una partita umiliante come tutte quelle dell'anno scorso. Mi auguro non si riveli una stagione fotocopia di quella perchè non ce la posso fare. Ma giustamente quando hai un centrocampo indecente anche i buoni giocatori negli altri reparti non posso sopperire a questa lacuna enorme. Questa giornata da tifosi è iniziata male e finita peggio.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Lopez 7
De Sciglio 5.5
Ely 3
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 6
De jong 4
Jack 5.5
Bertolacci 3
Honda 4
Bacca 5.5
Luiz adriano 5


----------



## IronJaguar (23 Agosto 2015)

Il centrocampo a livello tecnico è stato imbarazzante, De Jong non può circolare (ditemi quello che volete ma la difesa la lascia sempre scoperta, non recupera un pallone e oggi ho visto Honda che è tutto fuorchè rapido rientrare in chiusura in difesa al doppio di De Jong che era ancora dieci metri dietro a passeggiare fuori posizione). 
Bertolacci sul centrodestra non ci azzecca nulla, è sempre sul piede sbagliato, Bonaventura confusionario al massimo e troppo innamorato del pallone.


Oggi poi c'è stata una lettura della partita veramente pessima da parte di Mihajlovic. Che Ely lo saltavano su OGNI pallone in profondità causa lentezza estrema era sotto gli occhi di tutti, che rischiava il rosso idem. 
E' inutile che continui a sparare pressing alto e basta se hai contro un centrocampo che gioca piuttosto bene la palla (e non parliamo del Barcellona). 

Delusissimo.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Davvero. Prima ho pensato 'chissà, magari giocare contro un Frosinone o un Chievo sarebbe stato meglio', poi guardi la partita e ti viene da pensare che ci potrebbe asfaltare anche il Carpi. Sono desolato, davvero..



Perdere ci stà, ma stasera si sono palesati gli enormi limiti (tattici, tecnici, di mentalità, di spirito) di una squadra senza presente e senza futuro.
Poi almeno ci fosse la speranza di risolvere qualcosa col mercato. L'arrivo di Balotelli è la mazzata finale ad ogni entusiasmo...


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Migliore: Lopez 7
Peggiore: Bertolacci 4


----------



## El Divino (23 Agosto 2015)

Poca robba in tutte le linee. Difesa ingenua,centrocampo macchinoso, attacanti pocho serviti. Non abbiamo visto ne pressing,ne velocità. Ritorniamo su terra ci sarà tanto da fare.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo a livello tecnico è stato imbarazzante, De Jong non può circolare (ditemi quello che volete ma la difesa la lascia sempre scoperta, non recupera un pallone e oggi ho visto Honda che è tutto fuorchè rapido rientrare in chiusura in difesa al doppio di De Jong che era ancora dieci metri dietro a passeggiare fuori posizione).
> Bertolacci sul centrodestra non ci azzecca nulla, è sempre sul piede sbagliato, Bonaventura confusionario al massimo e troppo innamorato del pallone.
> 
> Oggi poi c'è stata una lettura della partita veramente pessima da parte di Mihajlovic. Che Ely lo saltavano su OGNI pallone in profondità causa lentezza estrema era sotto gli occhi di tutti, che rischiava il rosso idem.
> E' inutile che continui a sparare pressing alto e basta se hai contro un centrocampo che gioca piuttosto bene la palla (e non parliamo del Barcellona).



Perfetto


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

In 11vs11 il Milan del secondo tempo la riacciuffava, non tutto è perduto


----------



## bmb (23 Agosto 2015)

2 cose.

Partita non giudicabile.

De Jong che fa 10 lanci lunghi.


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

Lopez 7
De Sciglio 6,5
Ely 5
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 6
De jong 4
Jack 5
Bertolacci 4
Honda 5
Bacca 5,5
Luiz adriano 5,5

Nocerino 6
Cerci 4
Zapata 6


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

3cc non da Milan , dejong in mezzo giostrato a piacimento x mancanze sue e x gli altri 2 troppo larghi e : bona non sa fare quel ruolo e berto clamoroso errore di mercato
bene la difesa (filtro a cc sotto zero)
sinisa cambia bacca con un adriano stracotto sin dal primo tempo , boh
infine l'arbitro ci ha aiutato a perdere

di nota la pazzesca punizione alla Mihalovic , pazzesca


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

Usciamo dal Franchi con alcune certezze:
1-Coppia Romagnoli-Ely impresentabile a certi livelli
2-Sarà una stagione di sofferenza
3-Non arriveremo terzi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2015)

90 milioni spesi tra un anno e l'altro.... e non accorgersene.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

che mazzata ricominciare da dove avevamo finito. 

sembrava si potesse svoltare, invece siamo punto e a capo. 
e domani arriva quell'altro buffone a mandare a balle l'ennesima stagione, si salvi chi può.


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In 11vs11 il Milan del secondo tempo la riacciuffava, non tutto è perduto



Magari si perdeva anche in 11v11 è, ma come si fa a giudicare una partita in cui ti viene espulso un giocatore ingiustamente al 35esimo e viene regalato un rigore agli avversari appena inizia il secondo tempo?


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Agosto 2015)

Prima i fatti, poi le opinioni. I fatti: zero gioco, zero tiri in porta pericolosi, zero pressing, squadra in bambola anche in undici contro undici. Torello. Olé. Mai visti tre passaggi di fila. Le opinioni: questa squadra non ha capo né coda e la colpa è dell'allenatore e dei giocatori. Ci dobbiamo convincere che sono dei pippeiros e per di più strapagati (Bertolacci tanto per fare un nome, ma è troppo facile e lo sapevano tutti tranne l'Incompetente). Rispetto al peggior (presunto) allenatore della storia del Milan non è cambiato nulla, se non i nomi di quelli che hanno giocato. Stesso nulla in campo. Bonaventura non è una mezz'ala, De Jong non può stare davanti alla difesa e Honda non può fare il rifinitore. Ma, ovviamente, pensano a Balotelli. Qui non basterebbe Ibrahimovic. Dopo 80M buttati sul mercato il sig. Galliani dovrebbe scusarsi e dimettersi, ma lo conosciamo bene. Inzaghi se le starà ridendo come un matto, e chissà Seedorf. Previsione: mr. Bee non esiste è tutto un teatrino, sta sparendo tutto! Stadio, squadra e investimenti. Quest'anno veramente mi prendo una pausa, che obbrobbrio!!


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2015)

oh ma quando dicevo di stare attenti alla viola, tutti che mi criticavano. Si parlava addirittura di goleada, milan nettamente più aggressivo e voglioso e tanta altra roba. Questa partita non fa testo, nel senso che mi aspettavo la sconfitta o comunque che avremmo fatto male, quello che mi ha deluso però è stato sinisa che si è fatto imbavagliare da sousa che si è dimostrato molto intelligente. Milan prevedibile, senza idee di gioco (preoccupante), e soprattutto privo di intensità. I problemi sono tanti ma quelli principali sono 3: 1) Bisogna panchinare De jong, mi spiace, ma è solo una riserva e niente più. Ci danneggia non poco.
2) Necessitiamo di ALMENO un centrocampista di qualità, che sia regista o mezzala.
3) Necessitiamo di un difensore. Ely è troppo inesperto ancora, e romagnoli rischiamo di bruciarlo. Lo dico prima.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Presi a pallate, le scuse stanno a zero

Viva l'italmilan


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Davvero. Prima ho pensato 'chissà, magari giocare contro un Frosinone o un Chievo sarebbe stato meglio', poi guardi la partita e ti viene da pensare che ci potrebbe asfaltare anche il Carpi. Sono desolato, davvero..



Ma non dicevi che era un vantaggio giocare subito contro la fiorentina perche' non era una squadra rodata?


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Usciamo dal Franchi con alcune certezze:
> 1-Coppia Romagnoli-Ely impresentabile a certi livelli
> 2-Sarà una stagione di sofferenza
> 3-Non arriveremo terzi



Romagnoli ha giocato bene. Ely malino ma non era espulsione.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Ah ok. Vedo che qualcuno almeno ha notato che De Sciglio ha giocato discretamemte. Quasi mai saltato, in anticipo spesso a centrocampo, ha messo un cross perfetto per Bonaventura.
Antonelli ha spinto molto.

D. Lopez 8 senza di lui sarebbe stata una manita
De Sciglio 6 Mihajlovic chiede ai terzini di stare altissimi, da ciò ne derivano km di corsa ma Mattia perde poca lucidità dietro. Mette un assist perfetto per Bonaventura, che spreca
Ely 4,5 Malissimo sulla prima ammonizione, nella se onda quasi incolpevole. Va detto che le sue colpe provengono dalle colpe del centorcampo che non filtra e da una disposizone tattica voluta da Miha che NON protegge i centrali
Romagnoli 5,5 Male nell'occasione in cui non chiude lasciando lo spazio per un filtrante, malissimo nell'intervento da cui nasce il rigore. Il fallo c'è, anche non ci fosse la scelta della scivolta lì è sbagliatissima
Antonelli 5,5 Spinge molto. Certo non ha dei piedi sopraffini e corre guardando la palla però non gli si può chiedere di essere un fenomeno.
De Jong 4,5 non è regista. Dovrebbe essere interditore ma si trova sempre a inseguire e quasi MAI legge prim il gioco
Bertolacci 4 Un fantasma. Completamente impaurito e incapace di una qualsivoglia giocata
Bonaventura 4 Inadatto a questo ruolo. Tiene troppo la palla, torn sempre indietro e non cerca mai il dialogo coi compagni palla a terra. Inoltre si mangia due gol di cui uno praticamente fatto
Honda 4 Inutile. Lento. Senza alcuna personalità
Bacca 5 molta confusione, poche palle ricevute però. Si conquista pressando l'unica palla da cui nasce una sua conclusione
L.Adriano 4,5 Corre e pressa, spesso a vuoto. Pesta i piedi a Bacca. Da rivedere quando il Milan avrà un centrocampo in grado di servire gli attaccanti

Cerci 4 il nulla
Nocerino 5,5 energia ed una buona discesa con assist per Bonaventura che spreca
Zapata 5,5 sbaglia poco

Mihajlovic 5 Troppo alti i terzini, non cambia la squadra dopo l'inferioeità. Deve lavorare molto


----------



## bmb (23 Agosto 2015)

A parte per il centrocampo scadente, non riesco a trovare spunti. Ancora è calcio d'Agosto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma la gazzetta col gioco di parole sul nome di Mihajlović pensa di essere divertente o cosa? Sarà la terza volta da quando è arrivato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Agosto 2015)

Stasera siamo stati umiliati dalla Fiorentina. Non ricordo tiri sullo specchio della porta da parte dei nostri, difesa in bambola sugli inserimenti degli attaccanti della Fiorentina ( e come conseguenza il rosso a Ely). Centrocampo che non fa filtro e non imposta e come conseguenza i nostri attaccanti sono stati poco riforniti e aiutati in fase offensiva. Cosi in va per niente.


----------



## 7sheva7 (23 Agosto 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Usciamo dal Franchi con alcune certezze:
> 1-Coppia Romagnoli-Ely impresentabile a certi livelli
> 2-Sarà una stagione di sofferenza
> 3-Non arriveremo terzi



Ecco le sentenze dopo una partita giocata per un tempo in 10 contro la squadra peggiore che ti potesse capitare alla prima partita (questa è ancora la Fiorentina di Montella e giocano insieme da 3 anni).
Invece di giudicare solo i singoli direi che il centrocampo proposto così stasera non è schierabile contro squadre come la Fiorentina, a palla scoperta gli bastava verticalizzare per andare in porta, questo non è accettabile.
Non ci possiamo permettere due incursori come Bonaventura e Bertolacci insieme a De Jong che fa passaggi di 2 metri massimo e per il resto del tempo arretra mntre gli altri due avanzano e si allargano.
Se non sistemiamo il centrocampo adesso tutte le opinion sono falsate.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Agosto 2015)

calma e gesso.

la fiorentina ha strameritato la vittoria pero' lamentarsi per un rigore ( dicono 2 pero' )sacrosanto su bonaventura con l'arbitro a 2 metri non e' vittimismo o piangeria , e' richiedere o lamentarsi per un qualcosa che ti e' stato negato ingiustamente.

questo non vuol dire giustificare una partita scandalosa iniziata male e gestita peggio dal nostro mister , ma bisogna ammettere che fin dall'inizio sinisa si e' fatto abbindolare da sousa sulla posizione di ilicic che risultava sempre senza marcatura.

salvo solo DIEGONE che senza di lui era veramente una goleada , per il resto caliamo un velo pietoso.


----------



## alessandro77 (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Grosso equivoco credere che Ibra possa ovviare ai problemi del centrocampo.
> Al PSG è con Verratti.
> Al Milan giocava comunque con *Van Bommel, Ambrosini e Gattuso.*
> All'Inter con Cambiasso, Stankavic e Vieira.
> ...



che non è che avessero proprio dei piedi fatati eh.. certo, avevano un'altra caratura rispetto a quelli attuali, sono d'accordo, ma anche in quel Milan il gioco era quasi sempre palla avanti e che ci pensi lui


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

7sheva7 ha scritto:


> Ecco le sentenze dopo una partita giocata per un tempo in 10 contro la squadra peggiore che ti potesse capitare alla prima partita (questa è ancora la Fiorentina di Montella e giocano insieme da 3 anni).
> Invece di giudicare solo i singoli direi che il centrocampo proposto così stasera non è schierabile contro squadre come la Fiorentina, a palla scoperta gli bastava verticalizzare per andare in porta, questo non è accettabile.
> Non ci possiamo permettere due incursori come Bonaventura e Bertolacci insieme a De Jong che fa passaggi di 2 metri massimo e per il resto del tempo arretra mntre gli altri due avanzano e si allargano.
> Se non sistemiamo il centrocampo adesso tutte le opinion sono falsate.


esatto , zero filtro
con questa gente ci vogliono 2 cc in mezzo 
e poi che il rinnovo di dejong fosse una catastrofe era palese , oggi lui solo in mezzo a perdere palla e gli altri 2 lontani sulle ali , boh


----------



## alessandro77 (23 Agosto 2015)

ragazzi, io non ho visto l'incontro, ho solo seguito la partita tramite le varie cronache online, ma non vi sembra di esagerare con i commenti? a leggervi sembra che siamo una squadra d'Eccellenza ed invece abbiamo indubbiamente dei problemi e delle lacune non colmate colpevolmente, ma non possiamo neanche buttarci giù dopo appena una partita dai cavolo.. la Fiorentina da anni ci è indigesta e andare a Firenze non è certo una passeggiata anche se io stesso pensavo che almeno un pareggio lo strappassimo. un minimo d'equilibrio dai, anche alla luce dei risultati delle altre squadre cosiddette big..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ragazzi, io non ho visto l'incontro, ho solo seguito la partita tramite le varie cronache online, ma non vi sembra di esagerare con i commenti? a leggervi sembra che siamo una squadra d'Eccellenza ed invece abbiamo indubbiamente dei problemi e delle lacune non colmate colpevolmente, ma non possiamo neanche buttarci giù dopo appena una partita dai cavolo.. la Fiorentina da anni ci è indigesta e andare a Firenze non è certo una passeggiata anche se io stesso pensavo che almeno un pareggio lo strappassimo. un minimo d'equilibrio dai, anche alla luce dei risultati delle altre squadre cosiddette big..



Ecco appunto... non hai visto la partita. 
Ho amcora il nervoso addosso dai retropassaggi fatti !!
Centrocampo inesistente.
Mi spiace solo x diego Lopez. Non si merita una squadra del genere.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ma non dicevi che era un vantaggio giocare subito contro la fiorentina perche' non era una squadra rodata?



Ho detto che non è una squadra rodata perché aveva dato quell'impressione generale, ma non ho mai detto 'il mio sogno è partire al Franchi con la Fiorentina'.


----------



## alessandro77 (23 Agosto 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto... non hai visto la partita.
> Ho amcora il nervoso addosso dai retropassaggi fatti !!
> Centrocampo inesistente.
> Mi spiace solo x diego Lopez. Non si merita una squadra del genere.



ma anche se l'avessi vista, ti pare che dopo 90 minuti a Firenze puoi dichiarare fallita la stagione? dai su, rileggiti certi commenti dopo la vittoria con il Perugia.. sembrava di avere una squadra di fenomeni per certi versi


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ragazzi, io non ho visto l'incontro, ho solo seguito la partita tramite le varie cronache online, ma non vi sembra di esagerare con i commenti? a leggervi sembra che siamo una squadra d'Eccellenza ed invece abbiamo indubbiamente dei problemi e delle lacune non colmate colpevolmente, ma non possiamo neanche buttarci giù dopo appena una partita dai cavolo.. la Fiorentina da anni ci è indigesta e andare a Firenze non è certo una passeggiata anche se io stesso pensavo che almeno un pareggio lo strappassimo. un minimo d'equilibrio dai, anche alla luce dei risultati delle altre squadre cosiddette big..



Parlando solo della partita: ci hanno preso a pallonate, a centrocampo facevano girare palla con una facilità disarmante. Noi sembravano spettatori non paganti.
Arrivavano da una parte all'altra del campo (sia verticalmente che orizzontalmente) in mezzo secondo.

Stessa roba che si vedeva con Inzaghi.

La stagione non è fallita, ma la prestazione di oggi è di pessimo auspicio


----------



## Ian.moone (23 Agosto 2015)

Raga, vi state facendo troppe paranoie.
Giocavamo contro la Fiorentina, in trasferta, mica contro il carpi.

Partita decisa dall'espulsione e dalla magia su punizione.

Non buttiamo tutto al cesso.
Ora dentro balotelli, un cc e via gli esuberi


----------



## raducioiu (23 Agosto 2015)

> Raga, vi state facendo troppe paranoie.
> Giocavamo contro la Fiorentina, in trasferta, mica contro il carpi.
> Partita decisa dall'espulsione e dalla magia su punizione.
> i



Prima dell'espulsione stavamo già facendo schifo.


----------



## alessandro77 (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Parlando solo della partita: ci hanno preso a pallonate, a centrocampo facevano girare palla con una facilità disarmante. Noi sembravano spettatori non paganti.
> Arrivavano da una parte all'altra del campo (sia verticalmente che orizzontalmente) in mezzo secondo.
> 
> Stessa roba che si vedeva con Inzaghi.
> ...



ecco, questo è un giudizio già equilibrato


----------



## Schism75 (24 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ecco, questo è un giudizio già equilibrato



Guarda che più o meno é il senso di tutti i discorsi eh. É chiaro che in più c'é il nervosismo per la gara persa in malo modo. Ma queste cose le stiamo scrivendo da mesi (volendo circoscrivere alla sola nuova stagione). Servivano alcuni giocatori ben precisi: 
2 difensori centrali di livello medio alto--> ne é stato preso solo 1, molto giovane e pagandolo molto per come la trattativa é stata condotta.
2 centrocampisti di livello medio alto (un regista e uno forte fisicamente ma con buoni piedi)--> non é stato preso nessuno
2 punte di livello medio alto (una delle quali Ibra, per sopperire subito alla mancanza di trequartista e il gap con le altre squadre) --> ne abbiamo presa solo una

In più andava rifatta un po' la panchina a centrocampo e in attacco --> cosa fatta, spendendo quasi 30 milioni di euro.

Siccome tra 7 giorni chiude il mercato, e delle mancanze sicuramente non si hanno notizie, tranne che acquistare un altro che dovrebbe fare parte del reparto dei panchinari (soriano).

Come possiamo essere tranquilli alla luce di tutto questo? Una stagione senza centrocampo buono non la porti a buon fine, nemmeno nel disastrato campionato italiano. Vinceremo diverse partite, perché non siamo scarsi come Frosinone, carpi, Empoli, ecc. Ma alla luce dei dati in nostro possesso ora, non potremo essere che comprimari in campionato.

Poi, se in 7 giorni prendono Gundogan, witsel, un centrale forte e... Ibra. Allora il giudizio di molti di noi cambierà.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Prima dell'espulsione stavamo già facendo schifo.



Ma questo si sapeva, con questo centrocampo sotto l' aspetto del gioco faremo schifo con 
quasi tutte le squadre che hanno un minimo di gioco e corsa, era chiaro che x ovviare al
problema del non gioco serviva un attaccante in grado di farti vincere le partite da solo e 
soprattutto una difesa di ferro, attualmente siamo carenti in tutto e questi sono i risultati..
Che poi mi deve star bene perdere in scioltezza a firenze significa essere ancora da 8/9 posto..


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2015)

commento un po' a freddo dopo tanta delusione: cercare di imparare dagli errori (mi rivolgo in primo luogo al mister) e ripartire carichi contro l'Empoli. Il pressing frenetico di Mihajlovic non è stata una buona idea perché poi De Jong rimaneva sempre da solo (e la sua gara è stata disastrosa soprattutto in fase di interdizione), nelle prossime trasferte toste ci sarà da fare una fase difensiva più attenta in stile Allegri. ci sarebbe ancora da fare sul mercato ma sappiamo che non si farà e quindi facciamo finta che sia già chiuso e cerchiamo di arrangiarci con quelli che abbiamo :sigh: 

L'inesperienza della coppia centrale giovane la pagheremo in più occasioni, è normale se si vuole sperare di avere una coppia forte e consolidata tra qualche anno. Abbiamo chiesto a gran voce Ely e Romagnoli e non possiamo rinnegarli dopo una gara toppata. 

se avessi potuto scegliere il calendario ovviamente avrei preferito giocare prima in casa con l'empoli e poi andare a firenze più collaudati, ma va beh, inutile cercare scuse, questa Fiorentina si poteva battere. 

Forza Milan


----------



## Victorss (24 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> commento un po' a freddo dopo tanta delusione: cercare di imparare dagli errori (mi rivolgo in primo luogo al mister) e ripartire carichi contro l'Empoli. Il pressing frenetico di Mihajlovic non è stata una buona idea perché poi De Jong rimaneva sempre da solo (e la sua gara è stata disastrosa soprattutto in fase di interdizione), nelle prossime trasferte toste ci sarà da fare una fase difensiva più attenta in stile Allegri. ci sarebbe ancora da fare sul mercato ma sappiamo che non si farà e quindi facciamo finta che sia già chiuso e cerchiamo di arrangiarci con quelli che abbiamo :sigh:
> 
> L'inesperienza della coppia centrale giovane la pagheremo in più occasioni, è normale se si vuole sperare di avere una coppia forte e consolidata tra qualche anno. Abbiamo chiesto a gran voce Ely e Romagnoli e non possiamo rinnegarli dopo una gara toppata.
> 
> ...



Romagnoli ha giocato bene. Non capisco perchè bisogna dargli colpe non sue.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Romagnoli ha giocato bene. Non capisco perchè bisogna dargli colpe non sue.



Non ho dato colpe precise in merito al match di oggi. Ho detto che succederà spesso di pagare l'inesperienza dei due (oggi è successo con Ely, ma capiterà con Romagnoli, che comunque ha commesso un'ingenuità sul rigore) ma bisogna avere il coraggio di insistere su di loro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Agosto 2015)

Comunque al di là che la Fiorentina è una squadra rodata e il Milan "appena nato", mi pare che Mihajlovic sia stato portato a scuola da Paulo Sousa.


----------



## forzaplus44 (24 Agosto 2015)

se non compriamo immediatamente un regista e una mezz'ala tecnica, sarà anche quest'anno un altra stagione squallida


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

Niente da dire, la partita già era cominciata malissimo e pure in 11 vs 11 non stavamo facendo chissà che robe.
Una squadra di una pochezza imbarazzante, in pratica il nostro "gioco" si limita ad un paio di cosette:
Diego Lopez la gioca corta al centrale, il centrale avanza e non sa a chi passarla, palla a centrocampo che al minimo pressing la ripassa indietro a Diego che rilancia lungo perché in difficoltà, in pochi semplici passi perdiamo palla senza chissà quali pressioni degli avversari, questo galvanizza gli altri che cercheranno di asfissiare ancora di più una manovra che non esiste, da qui partono gli errori, i posizionamenti sbagliati dei 3 in mezzo, le difficoltà dietro e la possibilità di prendere sempre un mezzo contropiede da errori nostri.
La Fiorentina non ha fatto una partita incredibile, siamo noi che con una pochezza di centrocampo e di gioco imbarazzante abbiamo girato la partita a loro favore, poi l'arbitro ci ha messo del suo ma ragazzi... la squadra è strutturata come una provinciale che non sa nemmeno fare la provinciale, abbiamo giocatori provinciali, un allenatore che si è accontentato in questi mesi e secondo me ha preso sottogamba la possibilità di migliorare dove c'erano grossi problemi.. migliorare non significa per forza risolvere completamente le nostre mancanze tecnico/tattiche.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Agosto 2015)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> se non compriamo immediatamente un regista e una mezz'ala tecnica, sarà anche quest'anno un altra stagione squallida



Adesso ci tocca anche rimpiangere Valdifiori.......


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Raga, vi state facendo troppe paranoie.
> Giocavamo contro la Fiorentina, in trasferta, mica contro il carpi.
> 
> Partita decisa dall'espulsione e dalla magia su punizione.
> ...



Ah beh allora siamo proprio a cavallo.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non ho dato colpe precise in merito al match di oggi. Ho detto che succederà spesso di pagare l'inesperienza dei due (oggi è successo con Ely, ma capiterà con Romagnoli, che comunque ha commesso un'ingenuità sul rigore) ma bisogna avere il coraggio di insistere su di loro.



Esatto. L'errore, ingenuo, di Ely, ad Ely, lo perdono. Fosse stato a Mexes non l'avrei perdonato.
Continuare a insistere su di loro due, a costo di perdere qualche altro punto


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2015)

Che dire, delusione immensa, avrei accettato una sconfitta ma non così... 

Comunque che grinta e che gioco questa fiorentina, mi ha davvero impressionato


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2015)

Alcune considerazioni a freddo:
-abbiamo perso a centrocampo e miha non ha capito niente della partita
-giocatori della fiorentina macellai graziati continuamente dall'arbitro che invece non ha esitato un secondo ad espellere ely
-rigore solare su bonaventura non dato

In Generale la sensazione come detto un po da tutti è quella di essere di fronte all'ennesima stagione buttata nel cesso per via dell'incapacità di Galliani perché, parliamoci chiaro, TUTTI sapevano che il nostro principale problema era a centrocampo


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2015)

Tra i nostri salvo solo romagnoli, bene fino al rigore, su cui non gli da grosse colpe, non poteva fare altro, bene anche Lopez, come sempre, molto male ely, ma senza coperture davanti non gli possiamo imputare troppe colpe, tutto il resto malissimo, salvo solo bacca e adriano perchè hanno avuto pochi palloni, osceni tra l'altro... Spero sia chiaro a galliani che Balotelli non ci serve a niente, anzi, vedano di prendere un regista serio


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni a freddo:
> -abbiamo perso a centrocampo e miha non ha capito niente della partita
> -giocatori della fiorentina macellai graziati continuamente dall'arbitro che invece non ha esitato un secondo ad espellere ely
> -rigore solare su bonaventura non dato
> ...



Hai ragione sull'arbitraggio, ma onestamente con una prestazione così non possiamo aggrapparci agli episodi, c'è moltissimo da fare e se questo è il nostro cc titolare ci sarà da piangere


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sull'arbitraggio, ma onestamente con una prestazione così non possiamo aggrapparci agli episodi, c'è moltissimo da fare e se questo è il nostro cc titolare ci sarà da piangere



Sisi abbiamo perso meritatamente. La cosa che mi ha lasciato più perplesso è stata la mancanza di contromosse da parte di miha. Sousa ha schierato una formazione diversa rispetto a quella che ha mostrato nel precampionato e miha non ci ha capito una mazza. Per questo motivo non me la sento di stigmatizzare ely (tantomeno romagnoli), il centrocampo lasciava sempre da solo ilicic che aveva sempre tutto il tempo per fare la giocata.


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2015)

che delusione ieri sera. Avevo molte aspettative da questa partita. Ma la Fiorentina non era il Perugia.... siamo stati veramente inguardabili. Nulli in ogni reparto. Poi l'espulsione (esagerata) e il gol seguente ha chiuso la partita. Se finiva 4-0 non c'era nulla da dire.
A parte l'arbitraggio che ha influito, siamo stati incapaci di costruire un'azione degna. Bertolacci conferma quello che tutti già sapevamo, ovvero che 20M per lui sono una follia!
E poi non si può giocare con il rombo con un centrocampo così povero di tecnica. Per il 4-3-1-2 ci vogliono piedi buoni e trequartista molto forte. Qua se non arriva qualcuno di forte a centrocampo rischiamo di vedere un'altra stagione come le ultime 2


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2015)

Una stagione come le ultime due è appena iniziata.
Mamca solo una settimana alla fine del mercato.
Le buone aspettative ci sono tutte.. BALOTELLI.
È FINITA.
è finitaaaaaa


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2015)

L'unico modo per salvare la stagione si chiama XABI ALONSO.


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Agosto 2015)

Io per fortuna non avevo molte aspettative per diversi motivi, tutti elogiavano Mihalovic, ma io ho visto tante partite della sampdoria e non aveva un gioco decente, l'altro motivo sono i giocatori, ely, bertolacci, non ti migliorano la rosa al massimo te la peggiorano.Io che ho visto tutto l'era del Milan berlusconiano e' inconcepibile giocare con tutti questi scarsoni, gli unici che potrebbero salvare la baracca sono Ibra e un ottimo centrocampista, ma gia' sono stati spesi quasi 100mil senza nessun miglioramento.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Agosto 2015)

Al Milan serve un centrocampista forte di qualità e una mezza punta sempre di qualità,che Honda con quel 10 non si può vedere...
Poi Bonaventura e Bertolacci insieme non possono giocare sopratutto insieme a De Jong.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

Delusione massima è vero. Confesso che avevo visto in estate al di là di Monaco, una bella squadra grintosa vogliosa e con un idea di gioco. Ieri è stato come risvegliarsi al'improvviso e piombare in un incubo. Presto per bocciare tutto e dire che faremo un'altra stagione assurda, stiamo calmi e cerchiamo di non esagerare con le critiche. 
Tutti tranne Galliani hanno capito che abbiamo un problema a centrocampo, e credo che l'ingresso di Nocerino ieri, sia stato un messaggio neanche troppo velato alla dirigenza che ci vuole un grande centrocampista, ma ormai il tempo è scaduto. Soriano non ci cambia la vita pur essendo un buon giocatore, ci voleva un regista magari anche se non un top, un regista. Ma non cominciamo con le critiche feroci alla terza giornata, in fondo la Juve e il Napoli hanno fatto la nostra fine con partite piu' facili, la Roma quasi, e l'inter ha vinto all'ultimo secondo stiamo calmi....


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Agosto 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per salvare la stagione si chiama XABI ALONSO.



o ibra...?


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Agosto 2015)

Bruttissima sconfitta che ridimensiona parecchio gli obbiettivi di questa pseudo squadra costruita malissimo. Abbiamo speso più di 80 mln senza rinforzarci, era difficile farlo, complimenti..
Aldilà di un arbitraggio che ieri ci ha certamente penalizzato qua ci sono problemi strutturali e di gioco gravissimi. La difesa è giovane e inesperta ma non è quello il problema, come non lo era lo scorso anno per me. Il problema come tutti sappiamo sta nel centrocampo, privo di qualità, di gente che salta l'uomo e soprattutto verticalizza. 
De Jong è l'equivoco tattico del Milan da anni, sempre schiacciato indietro con le mezzali molto più avanti e larghe rispetto a lui, così la squadra risulta spaccata in due, questo in fase di possesso, in fase difensiva anarchico e distratto tatticamente, i giocatori avversari si infilano fra le linee come vogliono mandando in tilt i poveri centrali difensivi!
Il modulo è palesemente inadatto: se volevi giocare così allora prendevi un trequartista serio, di qualità, con visione di gioco, e più mobile rispetto ad Honda che è inadeguato messo li. Uno che sappia innescare le punte che sono tutte e due delle prime punte, non si può pretendere che Bacca o Luiz Adriano vengano dietro a fare gioco, anche se Bacca spesso si intestardisce nel farlo con scarsi risultati


----------



## 7sheva7 (24 Agosto 2015)

Se il Condor è così bravo perchè non vende un giocatore al quale ha dato uno stipendio di 3,5 milioni l'anno e che l'allenatore ieri ha lasciato in panchina per 90' (Montolivo) e prende un regista vero?
ci possiamo permettere uno stipendio in panchina per tutto l'anno?


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Agosto 2015)

Pagelle:

Diego Lopez 7,5
De Sciglio 5,5
Rodrigo Ely 4,5
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 6
Bertolacci 4
De Jong 4
Bonaventura 5,5
Honda 5
Bacca 5 
Luiz Adriano 5

Zapata 6
Nocerino 6
Cerci s.v.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Agosto 2015)

A me sembra di vedere una nota positiva nello sfracelo di ieri,
De Sciglio mi appare recuperato come giocatore, anche atleticamente


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Lopez 7
> De Sciglio 6,5
> Ely 5
> Romagnoli 6,5
> ...



Mi sembrano i giudizi più allineati ai miei. Gli altri risentono, imho, delle varie prevenzioni personali.
Qualche considerazione in più: Ely è di una lentezza esasperante. Non è pensabile che possa giocare in quel ruolo con la difesa alta, prenderemmo gol o si farebbe espellere ogni volta che parte un c.piede. Sulla corsa ha preso due metri dall'attaccante...
Qualche commentatore TV ha fatto notare che nell'Avellino, in un anno, ha preso tre rossi diretti e uno per somma di ammonizioni.
Che manchi il c.campo è arcinoto: occorrono due c.campisti di qualità. Oramai siamo stufi di ripeterlo. Da notare: ieri ha segnato pure Saponara.
Su Bacca avevo già espresso la mia opinione: che veda la porta meno di Massaro (ch però la vedeva _sempre_). Se non la metti nella luce della porta almeno una volta quando hai 3 palloni giocabili non sei un grande centravanti. L.Adriano, non pervenuto. Se perviene Balotelli abbiamo tutto da guadagnarci. Spiace per i prevenuti (anche se a ragione, neh...).
Aspetto la fine del c.mercato per vedere l'arrivo dei 2 centrocampisti forti + Ibra ciliegina.
La speranza è l'ultima a morire...


----------



## Isao (24 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Dopo tanto tempo ho entusiasmo, non deludetemi.



Vabbè.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Agosto 2015)

JohnShepard;797918
Aldilà di un arbitraggio che ieri ci ha certamente penalizzato[/QUOTE ha scritto:


> ?


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2015)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> o ibra...?



Ancora attaccanti? Ibra non è una priorità, avessimo avuto 3 ibra in attacco ieri avremo perso lo stesso, ibra mi farebbe felice, ma solo dopo un regista, altrimenti è initile anche lui


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Agosto 2015)

Mi sono appena iscritto e questo è il mio primo post.
Ho visto la partita e, ovviamente, sono deluso e molto arrabbiato per lo scempio del sig. valeri (rosso eccessivo, rigore inesistente e rigore non dato a Bonaventura)
Poi ho letto i siti internet dei principali quotidiani sportivi e non solo e la delusione è diventata incazzatura: non capisco da dove nasca questo livore nei confronti del Milan e questa sequenza infinita di accuse e di prese in giro per una partita persa.
Ho letto di un Milan surclassato e dominato (e non è vero, 11 contro 11 stavamo giocando praticamente alla pari con un'occasione a testa), di zero tiri in porta (che è un dato che lascia il tempo che trova, ok non abbiamo tirato in porta, ma Bonaventura si è trovato due volte solo davanti al portiere, ed una Zapata).

La verità è che abbiamo sofferto a centrocampo perchè de Jong è stato penoso e Bertolacci non pervenuto, contro una Fiorentina che è la squadra più in forma del campionato (ha battuto Barcellona e Chelsea) ma senza l'ingiusta espulsione di Ely, sicuramente non avremmo perso.

La coppia difensiva ha peccato di ingenuità, ma sono un 93 ed un 95, poteva succedere; Ely è lento, ma d'altra parte il titolare non è lui, quando tornerà Mexes giocherà Mexes, però Zapata ha dimostrato di essere recuperato psicologicamente ed utile alla causa, così come De Sciglio.

Il centrocampo fa acqua, principalmente perchè de Jong sa solo difendere (ma questo si sapeva da anni) e Bertolacci è scarso (e anche questo si sapeva); nella mezz'ora in cui ha giocato, Honda è stato constretto a ritornare sempre sulla linea mediana per prendere palla, perchè de Jong non riusciva a fare un singolo passaggio, lasciando da sole le punte.
A questo punto tanto varrebbe arretrare direttamente il giapponese in posizione di regista davanti alla difesa e lasciare fuori de Jong, che è solo un peso.

In ogni caso non mi sembra una situazione così pessima: non si può giudicare una partita in cui rimani subito in dieci e prendi gol su un tiro della domenica, ti affossano con un rigore inesistente e non te ne danno uno netto.
C'è da sistemare il centrocampo, come uomini e come organizzazione, ma possiamo fare bene perchè lo spirito è quello giusto.
E, in ogni caso, se Bonaventura non avesse sbagliato quel colpo di testa a due metri dalla porta, si parlerebbe di tutt'altra partita.


----------



## matteo750 (24 Agosto 2015)

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo del forum.... è palese a tutto il popolo rossonero che servono...da anni... giocatori di qualità e spessore in mezzo al campo... ormai ho i capelli bianchi.....


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (24 Agosto 2015)

Questa partita è stata la dimostrazione che urgono rinforzi nel punto di raccordo tra difesa e centrocampo e centrocampo e attacco, centrocampista davanti alla difesa e trequartista, xhaka e moutinho e passa la paura


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2015)

Beh ragazzi, ieri sera è stata una sconfitta su tutta la linea. Sul piano atletico, tattico, tecnico. Un confronto addirittura tra squadre di differente profilo. 

Ma il Milan di Sinisa non può essere questo, non ci posso credere. Voglio credere ieri sera sia stata una serata storta, dove il mister ha sbagliato qualche scelta, dove atleticamente non eravamo brillanti. 

Aspetto almeno inizio ottobre per sputare sentenze. 

Quello di ieri sera era il Milan di Filippo Inzaghi.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi, ieri sera è stata una sconfitta su tutta la linea. Sul piano atletico, tattico, tecnico. Un confronto addirittura tra squadre di differente profilo.
> 
> *Ma il Milan di Sinisa non può essere questo, non ci posso credere. Voglio credere ieri sera sia stata una serata storta, dove il mister ha sbagliato qualche scelta, dove atleticamente non eravamo brillanti. *
> 
> ...



Ecco, volevo dirlo io. Non per mettere la testa sotto la sabbia, ma ricordate come siamo partiti l'anno scorso ? E come abbiamo finito ?

E poi nessuna squadra di alto livello ha cominciato bene, e la Fiorentina è una squadra in forma e difficile da affrontare ora. Poi se faremo schifo anche alla prossima non c'è nulla da dire.


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ecco, volevo dirlo io. Non per mettere la testa sotto la sabbia, ma ricordate come siamo partiti l'anno scorso ? E come abbiamo finito ?
> 
> E poi nessuna squadra di alto livello ha cominciato bene, e la Fiorentina è una squadra in forma e difficile da affrontare ora. Poi se faremo schifo anche alla prossima non c'è nulla da dire.



L'anno scorso siamo partiti a cannone, contro la Lazio abbiamo fatto un partitone e li abbiamo piallati, sembrava andasse tutto per il meglio e loro fossero delle pippe incredibili, ma poi pian piano noi siamo scoppiati e la Lazio è arrivata terza.
Ora non vorrei fare paragoni azzardati, ma vista la partita di ieri sera mi pare una situazione molto simile, ma a parti invertite.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso siamo partiti a cannone, contro la Lazio abbiamo fatto un partitone e li abbiamo piallati, sembrava andasse tutto per il meglio e loro fossero delle pippe incredibili, ma poi pian piano noi siamo scoppiati e la Lazio è arrivata terza.
> Ora non vorrei fare paragoni azzardati, ma vista la partita di ieri sera mi pare una situazione molto simile, ma a parti invertite.



Speriamo che sia così, comunque se ad Agosto sei già in palla c'è qualcosa che non va secondo me.

Poi i problemi ci sono e rimangono eh.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

Sì comunque c'è da considerare anche la condizione fisica, loro sono molto più in palla di noi ed è probabile che scoppino prima.
Noi pure in condizione e senza coppe siamo una squadretta,tutto dipenderà da questi 7 giorni.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma non centra niente la condizione fisica,l'arbitraggio e le altre palle.. senza regista e giocatori
tecnici a centrocampo questa squadra non ha gioco x niente, si può giocare solo di ripartenze,
100 milioni ed è stata concepita una squadra che non è ne carne ne pesce, senza gioco,piena
di doppioni e giocatori fuori ruolo, Bertolacci e Bonaventura che non sanno cosa fare i 2
attaccanti che girano a zonzo e anche i 2 centrali non hanno esperienza, x assurdo aveva +
una logica la squadra di Inzaghi..


----------



## mistergao (24 Agosto 2015)

Così, a bocce ferme, provo a ragionare un attimo sulla partita di ieri.

La sconfitta è stata davvero bruciante e durissima da digerire, ma:
- la Fiorentina è una signora squadra, secondo me saranno in alto a fine stagione
- avessimo avuto un esordio più morbido, tipo Atalanta o Bologna, avremmo vinto, secondo me faticando meno di Inter o Lazio
- pur non piacendomi, non ha senso crocifiggere Mihajlovic dopo una sola partita, è più sensato dargli tempo (e tanto) per lavorare
- Juve e Napoli hanno perso, la Roma ha pareggiato, la Lazio ha vinto e l'Inter ha avuto una fortuna mostruosa, non mi sono sembrate brillanti
- secondo me abbiamo beccato l'avversario peggiore possibile

In tutto ciò Mihajlovic ha davvero sbagliato formazione, Rodrigo Ely centrale era davvero una follia, uno qualunque degli altri centrali vicino a Romagnoli avrebbe fatto meglio.
Ieri la squadra è stata letteralmente mangiata a centrocampo, ma non è Soriano l'uomo che può risolvere i problemi. Soriano mi ricorda Umit Davala, che era l'uomo di fiducia di Terim e che doveva sistemare il centrocampo, invece sappiamo tutti come è finita.
Aspettiamo un mesetto e poi vediamo, ma cominciare già a vederci al decimo posto mi sembra quanto meno precipitoso.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Mi sono appena iscritto e questo è il mio primo post.
> Ho visto la partita e, ovviamente, sono deluso e molto arrabbiato per lo scempio del sig. valeri (rosso eccessivo, rigore inesistente e rigore non dato a Bonaventura)
> Poi ho letto i siti internet dei principali quotidiani sportivi e non solo e la delusione è diventata incazzatura: non capisco da dove nasca questo livore nei confronti del Milan e questa sequenza infinita di accuse e di prese in giro per una partita persa.
> Ho letto di un Milan surclassato e dominato (e non è vero, 11 contro 11 stavamo giocando praticamente alla pari con un'occasione a testa), di zero tiri in porta (che è un dato che lascia il tempo che trova, ok non abbiamo tirato in porta, ma Bonaventura si è trovato due volte solo davanti al portiere, ed una Zapata).
> ...



Certamente è una visione un po' ottimistica della partita di ieri e non troppo obbiettiva (il rigore di Romagnoli era netto, l'espulsione forse esagerata ma a termini di regolamento ci stava, è vero che c'era un rigore anche per noi ma ormai era tardi e stanchissimi per recuperare.).
Tuttavia condivido in parte il tuo Topic, e cioè la parte che dice che x una partita storta, non si puo' buttare all'aria tutto. L'anno scorso dopo Parma alla seconda parlavamo da pazzi di scudetto, poi dalla terza con la Juve abbiamo capito che era una pazzia. Non abbiamo giocato bene e anche in 11 contro 11 pur essendo vero che le occasioni erano pari, davano comunque la netta sensazione di esserci superiori.
Io pero'dico, aspettiamo a crocefiggere, almeno 5/6 partite e e poi ne riparliamo io ci conto ancora....


----------



## Lambro (24 Agosto 2015)

ma fatemi capire, quindi una fiorentina che avra' 1/5 se va bene del nostro monte ingaggi, che non ha praticamente speso nulla quest'estate per rafforzare la squadra (mentre noi arriveremo vicini a 100 mln), sarebbe "troppo forte per noi" ?

ma ci rendiamo conto dei disastri continui del binomio berlusconi&galliani che ci ha portato a giocare senza un centrocampista che sia UNO che abbia la capacita' di fare gioco? non dico che con valdifiori saremmo da champions league, ma sicuramente non saremmo costantemente pressati come bestie a partire dal primo passaggio di dlopez al difensore, con un centrocampista capace di avere piedi buoni e vista periferica potremmo uscire dal pressing in modo piu' brillante e potremmo colpire gli avversari troppo scoperti per pressare altissimo.
siamo la squadra con il record di retropassaggi al portiere, ieri nel primo tempo poi ho smesso di contare al quindicesimo nei primi 20 minuti.
parte diego lopez, palla al difensore, pressatissimo, ci si libera sempre con un po' di affanno, palla a dejong, dejong la passa al terzino o bonaventura o bertolacci, palla di nuovo a dlopez, rinvio affannoso lungo, palla agli altri.
ecco lo schema del milan degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> ma fatemi capire, quindi una fiorentina che avra' 1/5 se va bene del nostro monte ingaggi, che non ha praticamente speso nulla quest'estate per rafforzare la squadra (mentre noi arriveremo vicini a 100 mln), sarebbe "troppo forte per noi" ?
> 
> ma ci rendiamo conto dei disastri continui del binomio berlusconi&galliani che ci ha portato a giocare senza un centrocampista che sia UNO che abbia la capacita' di fare gioco? non dico che con valdifiori saremmo da champions league, ma sicuramente non saremmo costantemente pressati come bestie a partire dal primo passaggio di dlopez al difensore, con un centrocampista capace di avere piedi buoni e vista periferica potremmo uscire dal pressing in modo piu' brillante e potremmo colpire gli avversari troppo scoperti per pressare altissimo.
> siamo la squadra con il record di retropassaggi al portiere, ieri nel primo tempo poi ho smesso di contare al quindicesimo nei primi 20 minuti.
> ...



I problemi del Milan di quest'anno nascono dal rinnovo di de Jong, che già l'anno scorso era stato probabilmente il peggiore di tutta la stagione e da gennaio aveva proprio smesso di giocare.
L'unico che sa fare gioco è Honda, ma se lo obblighi a tornare a centrocampo per fare il regista, non può anche mandare in porta le punte; aggiungiamoci che ieri dopo mezz'ora è uscito.
Bertolacci e Bonaventura si sanno inserire ma non hanno visione di gioco.
L'ideale sarebbe fare fuori Bertolacci e prendere un mediano vero al suo posto e fare fuori de Jong e prendere un regista; o al limite un regista e spostare de Jong mezz'ala a fare il lavoro sporco.
Purtroppo Witsel non cambia la situazione: è un Bertolacci molto più forte, ma il ruolo è quello, non è un regista nemmeno lui.

Valdifiori comunque, a mio avviso, è un giocatore alla Montolivo, troppo tenero e lento per fare la differenza ad alti livelli, non per niente si è fatto notare per la prima volta a 29 anni in una squadra che lottava per la salvezza.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> ma fatemi capire, quindi una fiorentina che avra' 1/5 se va bene del nostro monte ingaggi, che non ha praticamente speso nulla quest'estate per rafforzare la squadra (mentre noi arriveremo vicini a 100 mln), sarebbe "troppo forte per noi" ?


E' il processo di mediocrizzazione. Accontentarsi anche delle sconfitte.
Il Milan come lo conosciamo è finito da un pezzo, anche i tifosi si adeguano


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Agosto 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> I problemi del Milan di quest'anno nascono dal rinnovo di de Jong, che già l'anno scorso era stato probabilmente il peggiore di tutta la stagione e da gennaio aveva proprio smesso di giocare.
> L'unico che sa fare gioco è Honda, ma se lo obblighi a tornare a centrocampo per fare il regista, non può anche mandare in porta le punte; aggiungiamoci che ieri dopo mezz'ora è uscito.
> Bertolacci e Bonaventura si sanno inserire ma non hanno visione di gioco.
> L'ideale sarebbe fare fuori Bertolacci e prendere un mediano vero al suo posto e fare fuori de Jong e prendere un regista; o al limite un regista e spostare de Jong mezz'ala a fare il lavoro sporco.
> ...



vero ma de Jong comunque quello sa fare e lo fa benissimo..se avessi un centrocampo modric de Jong Vidal per dire lui sarebbe perfetto davanti la difesa..il Milan deve prendere un modric un pjanic cioè una mezzala che sta lì e crea gioco è un altro dall altro lato alla Vidal alla Marchisio alla naingolann uno che si inserisce e sappia anche avere corsa dinamismo e recuperare il pallone..fino a quando non andiamo a prendere questi giocatori di livello internazionale e insisteremo a giocare con i bertolacci bonaventura poli non andremo da nessuna parte


----------



## gheorghehagi (24 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io pero'dico, aspettiamo a crocefiggere, almeno 5/6 partite e e poi ne riparliamo io ci conto ancora....


 bisogna aspettare il girone di ritorno a dire il vero...
ieri si è visto il solito incontro tra una squadra e una ''non squadra". La fiorentina ha dei giocatori con piedi educati e ottimi fondamentali...sinceramente non ho visto tutta questa sicurezza nei giocatori del milan...spero che miha oltre al gioco abbia pure appreso la fortuna sfacciata di mancini...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2015)

Non l'ho vista in quanto ero in America, ma il dato di 0 tiri nello specchio è stupendo. 

Non hanno ancora capito nulla, nessuno


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista in quanto ero in America, ma il dato di 0 tiri nello specchio è stupendo.
> 
> Non hanno ancora capito nulla, nessuno


E la cosa bella è che se avessimo avuto la fortuna di farne almeno 4-5, forse due gol minimo li potevamo fare. Il portiere avversario ieri nelle uscite perdeva palla ogni volta che la prendeva, gli scivolava a mò di saponetta. Comunque si, l'ennesimo dato statistico vergognoso, ma per Galliani va bene così.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista in quanto ero in America, ma il dato di 0 tiri nello specchio è stupendo.
> 
> Non hanno ancora capito nulla, nessuno



Si pero' è fasullo quel dato. Mi spiego nel primo tempo pur facendo schifo, abbia rischiato di segnare 3 volte 2 con Bonaventura e una con Bacca, di cui la seconda di BOnaventura è stato un errore clamorosi di testa un minuto prima dell'espulsione. Cioè tiri nello specchio della porta zero ma azioni pericolose almeno 6 ce ne sono state. Poi sconfitta strameritata sia chiaro, ma per uno che non ha visto la partita è fasullo...


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista in quanto ero in America, ma il dato di 0 tiri nello specchio è stupendo.
> 
> Non hanno ancora capito nulla, nessuno



Sì, però bisogna dire che abbiamo avuto tre palle gol clamorose: i due colpi di testa di Bonaventura e Zapata soli davanti al portiere (quello di Bonaventura era più facile segnarlo che sbagliarlo) e il tiro di Bonaventura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista in quanto ero in America, ma il dato di 0 tiri nello specchio è stupendo.
> 
> Non hanno ancora capito nulla, nessuno



Se veramente Montolivo va alla Juve dovrai planare dall'empire state building


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Agosto 2015)

OT Ma chi è che oggi è andato a Top Calcio a parlare con Ruiu ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se veramente Montolivo va alla Juve dovrai planare dall'empire state building



Sono tornato oggi, sennò lo avrei fatto


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2015)

Ieri sera a Firenze è come se si siano proiettati i titoli di coda del Milan di Inzaghi dell'anno scorso.
Prima di criticare a spron battuto la squadra però, aspetterei qualche giornata.
La Fiorentina è probabilmente la squadra italiana più in forma in questo momento e l'uno-due espulsione di Ely-gol di Alonso ci ha ammazzato.
La prestazione è stata orribile e sono tutto fuorché contento ovviamente (anche perché odio la Fiorentina), ma da 90 minuti non si può tracciare una riga su tutta la stagione. Al termine della prima giornata dello scorso anno De Vrij sembrava un pacco colossale (scherzato da Honda ed El Shaarawy) e si parlava di un Milan in grado magari di poter lottare per lo scudetto.
Sono realista e credo che al momento questa rosa possa lottare per un 4-5° posto, 3° se 1/2 tra Roma, Lazio e Napoli dovessero fallire.
La partita di Firenze ha messo in luce per l'ENNESIMA volta qual è il nostro reparto che necessita di innesti immediati: il centrocampo. Soriano, però, non sarebbe l'acquisto in grado di farci compiere un minimo salto di qualità, per quanto non sia scarso e sia più forte di gente come Poli, ecc... Moutinho sarebbe un acquisto moooolto più intelligente rispetto ad Ibrahimovic.
Ma una società che spera ardentemente nell'arrivo di un attaccante (fortissimo) di 34 anni senza avere reali alternative, come se fosse l'ultima spiaggia sul mercato, e riprende un giocatore finito sotto tutti i punti di vista come Balotelli non lascia presagire niente di buono, purtroppo.


----------



## Lambro (24 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ieri sera a Firenze è come se si siano proiettati i titoli di coda del Milan di Inzaghi dell'anno scorso.
> Prima di criticare a spron battuto la squadra però, aspetterei qualche giornata.
> La Fiorentina è probabilmente la squadra italiana più in forma in questo momento e l'uno-due espulsione di Ely-gol di Alonso ci ha ammazzato.
> La prestazione è stata orribile e sono tutto fuorché contento ovviamente (anche perché odio la Fiorentina), ma da 90 minuti non si può tracciare una riga su tutta la stagione. Al termine della prima giornata dello scorso anno De Vrij sembrava un pacco colossale (scherzato da Honda ed El Shaarawy) e si parlava di un Milan in grado magari di poter lottare per lo scudetto.
> ...



diciamo che i primi 40 minuti furono di un gran milan e di una lazio spaesatissima, ma nel secondo tempo superammo la meta' campo tipo 2 o 3 volte e la lazio ci assedio', creando un buon numero di palle gol , e si capi' subito che sui calci piazzati difensivamente eravamo un disastro, as usual.
l'utopia inzaghi duro' esattamente 40 minuti, perche' gia' a parma si videro grossi problemi difensivi e poi arrivo' la partita umiliante di sansiro con la juve,1 tiro in porta e 1 azione in 90 minuti di pullman davanti alla nostra porta.


----------

